# Ein paar Fragen zu AoC



## Blubbah (14. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich mit meinem Computer AoC auf den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen? 
E8400
GeForce 9600GT
4GB Arbeitsspeicher (800MHz)
Vista 64bit

Da ich leider nicht an einen Testkey komme, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.
Was ich so über das Spiel gelesen habe, gefällt mir gut also z.B. dass man jeden angreifen kann
und auch die Gildenstädte und vor allem Gildenburgen klingen toll. Auch Raidinstanzen gibt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingen tut es auf jeden Fall gut, aber wie ist es wirklich?
Wäre super, wenn ein paar Leute auf die folgenden Fragen antworten könnten, die noch aktiv AoC 
spielen und nicht die Leute, die sich ein paar Monate nach dem Kauf immer noch im Forum rumtreiben und 
das Spiel schlecht reden, obwohl sie es gar nicht mehr spielen.

1. Wie ist das mit den instanzierten Gebieten? Wie viele Spieler kommen in 1 instanziertes Gebiet? 
2. Gibt es Dungeons auf Stufe 80 wie z.B. Scholo, Mechanar etc? Also für eine kleine Gruppe Spieler?
3. Es gibt ja nur 2 BG´s wie oft werden die besucht auf einem gut bevölkerten Server? Gehen sie
    quasi um jede Uhrzeit auf? Und was wird in den 2 BG´s genau gespielt? Gibt es einen Realmpool?
4. Ist es noch so, dass es viele One Hits gibt? (Habe das mal gehört)
5. Wie sind die Raidinstanzen? Wie sind die Bosse?
6. Wie sieht es mit Open PvP aus?
7. Wie spielen sich die verschiedenen Klassen? Alle unterschiedlich oder doch irgendwie gleich?
8. Geht um jede Uhrzeit irgendwas in AoC oder hat man Pech, wenn man erst nach 24.00/1.00Uhr spielen kann?
9. Trifft man noch viele Leute in den Questgebieten (auf einem gut bevölkerten Server)?
10. Wie viele Server gibt es insgesamt noch in AoC?
11. Wie sieht es mittlerweile mit den Bugs aus?
12. Ist mittlerweile genug Endcontent vorhanden?

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand darauf antworten würde. =)


----------



## Rungor (14. Oktober 2008)

als erstes mein post ist kein flame
nun zu meiner antwort:
Fragen kann ich nciht beantworten da ich im moment nur mit dem account von nem freund am testen bin, (*alle paar tage einmal reinschau*)
Ich würde dir raten das spiel solange noch nicht zu kaufen bis der 2te teils des pvp patches da ist...dadurch wird man nicht mehr gegankt und hat keine Gankerprobleme beim leveln ...
mir macht das spiel langsam wieder spaß aber 15€/Monat ist es noch nicht wert.... im moment hat es immer noch nicht alles was da sein sollte
Also mein Rat:
- Warte noch bis der 2te PvP Patch da ist
- wenn du so ein Grafik süchti bist wie ich, warte auf dx10 version
und schau dir dann mal das feedback von leuten an die nicht schon tausend mal erwähnt haben wie enttäuscht sie nicht sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Amorelian (15. Oktober 2008)

Blubbah schrieb:


> Kann ich mit meinem Computer AoC auf den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen?
> E8400
> GeForce 9600GT
> 4GB Arbeitsspeicher (800MHz)
> ...



Ich spiele mit einem E8400, 4 GB RAM (800 MHz), einer 8800 GT mit 1 GB VRAM auf 1280x1024 (1600x1200 geht auch super, macht nur ca. 5 FPS aus) mit 16xAF und 4xAA unter Vista 64 und es läuft so mit höchsten Details alles bestens. Von daher müsstest Du AoC sehr gut spielen können, nur kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen der 9600 GT (mit 512 MB nehme ich an) und der 8800 GT mit 1 GB VRAM genau ausmacht.

1. AoC eröffnet bei Überfüllung mehrere Instanzen eines Gebietes, bei Release des Spiels gab es z. B. über 30 Instanzen vom Anfangsgebiet Tortage etc., mittlerweile ist es allerdings bei den meisten Gebieten kaum noch der Fall, dass es weitere Instanzen gibt, weil nicht mehr so viele Spieler wie Anfangs spielen, auf Asgard zumindest gibt es aber in jedem Gebiet noch genug Spieler, so daß man leicht Gruppen findet etc.. Die max. Anzahl an Spielern pro Instanz kann ich Dir nicht nennen, dies variiert pro Gebiet, die Anzahl kann bis zu ein paar hundert Spielern betragen denke ich.

2. Ja es gibt Gruppeninstanzen

3. Hm, eigentlich sind vier BGs auswählbar, eins für gegnerisches Team vernichten und drei "Capture the Skull" Arenen. Ich spiele nicht so oft PvP-Minigames, kann Dir daher nicht genau sagen wieviel dort los ist, aber ich denke auf Asgard wird zur Stoßzeit zwischen 18 Uhr und 23 Uhr immer was los sein. Zu anderen Zeiten wird dort eher nicht so viel los sein, da wirst Du Spieler im allgemeinen Chat zu einem PvP-Minigame motivieren müssen, damit sie sich dafür anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

4. Einen onehit habe ich persönlich noch nie erlebt und denke auch nicht, dass das so einfach möglich war. Mit Heilern in den Gruppen dürften PvP-Minigames auch eher länger dauern. 

5. Tja wie sind die Raidinstanzen... schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die T1 Raidinstanzen sind nicht sehr groß, man muss nicht weit bis zum Endgegner laufen, zwischendurch gibt es einige Trashmobs und evtl. auch kleinere Bosse zu hauen. Zu T2 kann ich noch nichts sagen, denke die Instanzen werden größer sein.

6. Open PvP gibt es wohl auf jedem PvP bzw. RP-PvP Server nehme ich an, zumindest gibt es auf Asgard Open-PvP. Auf Asgard werden auch schonmal open PvP Events veranstaltet, wo man sich in einem Gebiet trifft und jeder ohne Konsequenzen befürchten zu müssen auf den anderen einhauen kann.

7. Tja ist Ansichtssache, sicherlich hat jede Klasse andere Fähigkeiten, so gesehen spielen sich alle anders. Andererseits könnte man auch sagen, dass sich alle Meleeklassen ähnlich spielen, sowie auch eben alle Casterklassen alle irgendwie zaubern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Denke da musst Du für Dich selbst herausfinden für wie unterschidlich Du die Klassen empfindest. Ich empfinde alle als unterschiedlich genug, so dass es mir immer wieder Spaß macht einen neuen Twink hochzuspielen.

8. Ich denke die meisten spielen so von 18 bis 24 Uhr, dann ist am meisten los.

9. Auf Asgard spielen noch genug Leute.

10. Keine Ahnung, sind einige Server. Allerdings sind ja auch schon Serverzusammenlegungen geplant.

11. Was Bugs angeht so hatte ich mit AoC nie größere Probleme, da solltest Du auch nicht alles glauben was hier im Forum von so manchen AoC Hassern geschrieben wird. Mittlerweile scheint AoC auch so ziemlich auf jedem aktuelleren System problemlos zu laufen. Kleine Bugs wird man immer irgendwo finden, wie in jedem MMO.

12. Ob der Endcontent für Dich ausreicht hängt schwer davon ab wie viel Zeit Du in AoC verbringen wirst. Leute die viel spielen werden in AoC schnell alles gesehen haben, es gibt keine Timesinks, die einen monatelang damit beschäftigen irgendetwas farmen zu müssen, bevor man den Endcontent spielen kann.


----------



## Amorelian (15. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens der zweite PvP Patch, den Rungor erwähnt, sollte bald schon auf die Server kommen. Geplant ist nächste Woche, wenn die Tests positiv verlaufen.


----------



## Transylvanier (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo TE,
mit deinem PC sollte es ohne Probleme spielbar sein.
Ich bin gestern Abend LVL 40 geworden und versuche Dir so gut ich es selber weiß auf Deine Punkte zu antworten.
1. Ja, die Gebiete sind alle instanziert. Ich war noch nie in einem Gebiet unterwegs, dass komplett leer war. Es waren immer genug Spieler anwesend. Wieviele Spieler in ein instanziertes Gebite reinpassen kann ich leider nicht beantworeten. Aber es reicht allemal aus.
2. Die instanzen bestehen meist aus max. 6 Spielern.Auf höheren LVL auch mit mehr Spielern. Es ist auch möglich die Instanzen auf "heroisch" zu spielen um einen WOW-Ausdruck zu gebrauchen. Und auf Stufe 80 gibt es auch einige. Gesehen habe ich noch keine da ich noch nicht soweit bin. Da ab 80 aber das Augenmerk doch vermehrt auf PVP ausgelegt ist gibt es natürlich nicht soviel PVE Content wie in WOW. 
3. Ja es gibt GB's . Habe mich gestern für eines angemeldet gehabt bin dann leider in eine Instanz und als die Instanz beendet war wurde ich zwar ins BG übernommen, dieses war aber bereits zu Ende. Kann also dazu nichts sagen. BG's gehen aber nicht im Minutentakt auf. Das ist Fakt. Da muss man etwas Geduld mitbringen.
4. Noch keinen Onehit erlebt. Ich spiele seit gut 3 Wochen wieder.
5. Raids bin ich noch keine gegangen. Die Instanzen welche ich bis jetzt gesehen habe sind allesamt sehr schön gewesen. Die Zwischen- und Endbosse sind gut zu meistern. Ich würde sagen sie sind nicht allzu schwer aber auch nicht allzu leicht.
6. Open PVP gibt es sehr viel. Ich selber spiele auf einen RP-PVP Server und wenn ich das Bedürfnis verspüre mich mit jemanden zu messen ist das gar kein Problem. Ganken habe ich selber nicht mitbekommen bis jetzt. Alle Kämpfe liefen fair ab. Das hängt auch mit den verbliebenen Mitspielern zusammen . Die meisten greifen dich nicht an, wenn du niedriger als 5 LVl unter ihnen bist. Aussnahmen gibte es aber immer. Das kann man ab und an in den Chats verfolgen. Vom Open PVP bin ich persönlich begeistert.
7. Habe bis jetzt 2 Klassen angespielt. 1 Heilklasse und 1 Tankklasse. Da die Tankklasse mein Main ist kann ich dazu sagen, dass die Spielerfahrung damit recht gut ist. Das Balancing ist zwar nicht perfekt aber man kann derzeit damit leben.
Das Kampfsystem tut ein übriges dazu den Spielspass zu fördern. Ich kann dir hierfür aber das AOC-forum von Funcom empfehlen. Da steht eine Menge über die Spezifikationen der einzelnen Klassen. Das aber noch Nachholbedarf von Seiten Funcom besteht ist unbestritten.
8. Weit nach Mitternacht habe ich noch nicht gespielt. Aber zu den normalen Zeiten ist die Welt Hyborias gut besucht.
9. Man muss nicht allzulange suchen oder im Channel nach Gruppensuche spammen um Gruppenquests lösen zu können. Es kommt aber selten vor, dass sich viele Leute um ein und denselben Mob bemühen. Es sind genug quests da und die Respawnrate ist auch in Ordnung sollten mal mehrere in demselben Gebiet questen.
10. Es gibt derzeit zuviele Server. Da es weniger Mitspieler gibt als bei Release ist es ein guter Vorschlag von Funcom gewesen einige Server zusammenzulegen. Mein Server ist Mittel ausgelasetet und ich zufreiden dort.
Im offiziellen AOC-Forum kannst du aufgrund der Posts feststellen, dass eine Verlagerung von den PVE-Servern auf PVP-Server stattfindet. ich kann es nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, aber es gibt sicher mehr als 20 Server zur Auswahl.
11. Bugs habe ich persönlich keine festgestellt. und ich habe bis LVL 40 jetzt schon einiges gesehen an Questgebieten.
12. AOC ist ein PVP-Spiel. Wenn du Endcontent im Sinne von PVE-Raids und Instanzen meinst : Nein
es gibt noch nicht genug Content dafür. PVP-mässig : der Endkontent besteht in Belagerungs und Keepschlachten. Das spricht für sich. Gildenstadt erweitern und ausbauen ist ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
Dazu kommen noch verschiedene RP-Events auf den RP-Servern. 
Es wird an Endcontent gearbeitet um ihn nachzureichen. 
Zu meinem Fazit: 
Ich spiele AOC gerne wegen der tollen Grafik, dem super Sound und weil das Spiel bis zu meinem derzeitigen LVL sehr gut aufgebaut und spielbar ist.
Habe bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit Mitspielern gehabt. Wahrscheinlich auch deshalb, weil
nur die geblieben sind, die das Spiel aus Spass am Spiel spielen und nicht aus irgendeiner Sucht heraus.
Ich selber bin kein Powerlevler sondern geniesse so gut es geht alles was für die derzeitigen LVL geboten wird. Und alles habe ich beiweitem noch nicht gesehen.
Negativ: Crafting und Berufe. Daran wird aber noch intensiv gearbeitet und soll bald nachgereicht werden. Das Sammeln von Rohstoffen funktioniert aber einwandfrei. 
Von Questlücken habe ich noch gar nichts mitbekommen. Vielmehr ist es so, dass mein Questlog ständig voll ist.
Das Spiel ist beiweitem nicht perfekt aber sehr gut spielbar bis jetzt. Keine Abstürze, freezes oder dergleichen. Selten mal ein anschwellen der Latenz.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bis jetzt noch nie gross auf die Meinung anderer gesetzt habe um mich für ein Spiel zu entscheiden. Für die par Euro, welche du für die 30 Tage ausgibst
(denke mal es sind etwa 29 EUR) derzeit lohnt das Spiel allemal. 
Entscheiden tust Du im Endeffekt aber selber.
Ich persönlich spiele es weiter da es mir viel Spass und Kurzweil bereitet.


----------



## Klehriker (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich sehe ein Problem in deiner Grafikkarte, die könnte Probleme bereiten bei den höchsten Einstellungen. Die 9600GT ist nicht die schnellste... eine 8800GT(G92) ist normalerweise schneller.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Spiel nicht trotzdem super aussieht, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich auf ein paar Details verzichten müssen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Oktober 2008)

1. Wie ist das mit den instanzierten Gebieten? Wie viele Spieler kommen in 1 instanziertes Gebiet?
ich spiele auf asura und es kaum noch diese instanzen da dort nur am anfang massen an spielern unterwegs waren. mittlerweile gibt es meist nur 1 oder 2 verschiedene instanzen pro gebiet. wieviel spieler dort rein können kein plan. 
2. Gibt es Dungeons auf Stufe 80 wie z.B. Scholo, Mechanar etc? Also für eine kleine Gruppe Spieler?
es gibt atzel und onyx für level 76-80 spieler. azel 6 mann - onyx 6-12 mann.

3. Es gibt ja nur 2 BG´s wie oft werden die besucht auf einem gut bevölkerten Server? Gehen sie
quasi um jede Uhrzeit auf? Und was wird in den 2 BG´s genau gespielt? Gibt es einen Realmpool?
realmpool gibt es leider nicht. auf asura kenne ich die minigames nur von 18-23uhr und dort muss man manchmal bis zu 30min warten bis ein spiel startet. teilweise aber auch nur sekunden. es gibt 1 deatchmatchkarte und 3 ctf
4. Ist es noch so, dass es viele One Hits gibt? (Habe das mal gehört)
mittlerweile nicht mehr
5. Wie sind die Raidinstanzen? Wie sind die Bosse?
ich finde sie ganz gut - teilweise verbuggt aber ich habe noch hoffnung. habe vor aoc aber noch nicht geraidet kann also nicht sagen wie sie im vergleich zu wow usw sind.
6. Wie sieht es mit Open PvP aus?
kaum vorhanden auf asura da pve-sever
7. Wie spielen sich die verschiedenen Klassen? Alle unterschiedlich oder doch irgendwie gleich?
caster meele sind doch viele unterschiede alleine wegen dem kombosystem. habe zwei 80iger und einen 68 char und es macht noch spass
8. Geht um jede Uhrzeit irgendwas in AoC oder hat man Pech, wenn man erst nach 24.00/1.00Uhr spielen kann?
um diese zeit spiele ich nicht also kann ich nichts zu sagen.
9. Trifft man noch viele Leute in den Questgebieten (auf einem gut bevölkerten Server)?
finde ich noch ok.
10. Wie viele Server gibt es insgesamt noch in AoC?
6 deutsche sever 3 pve 2 pvp 1 rp-pvp. werden aber abnehmen da severzusammenlegung geplant ist. alleine für minigames sehr sinnvoll
11. Wie sieht es mittlerweile mit den Bugs aus?
habe keine systemabstürze mehr. vorher bis zu 2 in der stunde
bugs selbst leider noch viele wird aber spührbar besser
12. Ist mittlerweile genug Endcontent vorhanden?
leider nein darum twinke ich noch. wenn den endcontent pvp ist wird auf jeden fall dran gearbeitet für mich im moment zu wenig. denke nach meinem dritten 80iger werde ich nochmal bei wow oder mal bei war reinschnuppern. 
wenn funcom aber weiter das spiel verbessert denke ich das ich zurückkomme wenn mir mehr content in form von instanzen geboten wird sowie die battlekeepschlachten nochmal überarbeitet werden. als deffer aktuell fast unmöglich die burg zu verteidigen da die angreifer meist mehr leute stellen..


----------



## Rungor (15. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Also ich sehe ein Problem in deiner Grafikkarte, die könnte Probleme bereiten bei den höchsten Einstellungen. Die 9600GT ist nicht die schnellste... eine 8800GT(G92) ist normalerweise schneller.
> 
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Spiel nicht trotzdem super aussieht, aber du wirst wahrscheinlich auf ein paar Details verzichten müssen.




naja ich hab eine 9600GT und ich kann AoC auf höchsten Einstellungen ohne Probleme spielen...allerdings habe ich sie wegen Crysis etwas übertaktet, glaube mich aber erinnern zu können das AoC auf davor auf höchsten Einstellungen lief


----------



## Werlord (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Blubbah !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mit deinem System kannst du eigentlich alles auf Max spielen auser Tortage und die Städte aber so Instanzen usw kannst spielen mit 28-36 fps !

Wenn du aber alles richtig flüssig erleben wilst wirst du um eine 8800 gt noch besser eine 4850er Graka nicht rum kommen 

Zu den Fragen : 


1. In ein Gebiet passen genug Spieler rein und die sind immer gut gefüllt das du locker Spieler für Quests findest .

2.  Ja und es werden derzeit oft neue Dungeons reingepatcht und erfordern viel ,geschick´´

3. Also die Bg´s nicht so oft auf natürlich ist es wie in WoW in Stufen unterteilt 10-20  , 21-30 .... auf lvl 80 gehen die sehr oft . Realpool gibt es derzeit nicht wird aber wahrscheinlich eingeführt . Die PvPminispiele sind recht witzig 

4. Wenn du ein Barbar oder Assa bist bzw Waldi kannst du Gegner die 2-5 lvl unter dir sind onehitten ist in WoW genauso wenn du Schurke bist und hinterhalt machst und das können Barbar , Assa und Waldi auch also genauso oft wie in WoW  .

5. Gibt schon schön viele Raidinstanzen sind nichtmehr so verbuggt und die Bosse erfordern jetzt auch Taktik und sind schön in Szene gesetzt . Raids finden täglich statt und viele Spieler gehen nur Raiden von daher gute Gilde suchen und hast täglich 1-2 Raids ...

6. Burgschlachten gibts jetzt seeeehr oft zumindest auf asgard  und openpvp auf einem pvpserver gehört zum spielen man wird von Spielern oft umgehauen auf einem Pvpserver .

7. Total unterschiedlich  haben sich auch super Klassen ausgedacht wie der dunkle Templer der seinen Opfern pasiv mit jedem Schlag Lp zieht usw und da kommt noch das Aktive Kampfsystem also nichts mit Autoangriff  bei Mage kannst auch Aktiv Zaubern . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8. Sind oft genauso viele Spieler on wie täglich da das Spiel ab 18 ist und viele erst Abends spielen können . Server laufen so besonderst gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9 . Ja .

10 . 6 prall gefüllte ohne laaaaaagsss .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

11. Gibt noch einige Bugs sind aber weniger als die die WoW zum Start hatte .

12. Kurz geschrieben ja  gibt es  jeden Monat wird neues Content nachgereicht Burgenbelagerungen sind super machen richtig spass und die Raids sind sehr stimmig aber es gibt wie in wow keine zeitfüller sprich kein dauerndes farmen wie in wow um zur nächsten instanz zu kommen die meisten spieler sind einfach durchgerusht das war der fehler .


----------



## Blubbah (16. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass ich einen Key bekommen habe. Werde es testen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davinci2k8 (16. Oktober 2008)

naja mit der graka solltest testen da der eine gut klar kommt der andere nicht obwohl selbe graka... alles gesehn zu noch aktiven AoC zeiten...
hab damals gespielt mit :
q6600@4*2,400 mhz
ATI Powercolor x1950 GT PRO 512 MB (ja AGP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2GB DDR-2 800mhz
das auf nem 19" Widescreen (1440*900) texturen und sichtweiten immer auf max dafür schatten weg, shader 3.1... AA 16
FPS: 3-50 nicht das beste aber war soweit zufrieden
achja, gespielt wurde unter xp64 was ich als negativ im zusammenhang mit AoC bewerte da xp64 so ziemlich unkompatibel ist mit den meissten anwendungen im 3D bereich btw gar nicht erst funktioniert...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (17. Oktober 2008)

kurze frage werlord spielen wir das gleich spiel? aoc - age of conan? ^^
habe seit langem keinen spieler das spiel so loben gesehen wie dich. 1-2 raids am tag? ich bitte dich..
t1 dauert komplett 3-4 stunden. t2 ist fast komplett verbuggt. ich habe 2 80iger und kann maximal 4x in der woche raiden weil ich id´s habe und die bosse so verbugt sind das sie nichtmal mehr resetten.
loben gut und schön aber du verdrehst die wahrheit doch sehr. auf asura schliessen sich gerade 4 gilden zusammen die in der startphase alle 100-250 accounts hatten aufgrund von spielermangel zusammen.. bekommen dann wenn man glück hat und randoms mitnimmt noch 2 raids zusammen. 
habe erst eine verbuggte battlekeepschlacht mitgemacht obwohl wir die zweite gilde auf asura waren die ein battlekeep hatte..


----------



## lutsch3r (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Waldgei....ääääh...Werlord !

Schöner Post aber die Hauptfrage dazu ist zu Punkt 2:

2. Ja und es werden derzeit oft neue Dungeons reingepatcht und erfordern viel ,geschick´´

Von welchem Spiel bitte sprichst Du ?
Weder werden "oft" noch überhaupt "neue Dungeons" reingepatcht.
Bisherige Patches waren meist nur voller "Bla" und nebenbei laufenden Klassenüberarbeitungen.

10. 6 prall gefüllte ohne laaaaaagsss . 

Von welchem Spiel bitte sprichst Du ?
Weder sind 6 Server "prall gefüllt" noch laufen die 3 "vollen" ohne Laaaaaaaags, siehe Thread im offi Forum Allgemein auf der ersten Seite...
Spielbar weil genug Leute drauf, sind PVP-Aries und RP-PVP-Asgard.
Wie es bei PVE aussieht, keine Ahnung...Chicken Mode is nicht mein Ding...

Ach war gar nicht ernst gemeint Dein Post ? 
Wie un-nett von Dir hilfesuchenden Leuten so einen kompletten Schmarrn aufzutischen und Geld aus der Tasche zu leiern !

Zu den "überragenden Raids" kam ja vor mir schon ein, leider passendes, Statement.

Cya soon in Hellgate London  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (17. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> .....
> Cya soon in Hellgate London
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab AoC und HL zu Release gespielt...und von den beiden AoC danach im Vergleich noch deutlich länger. HL hat damals mit Lvl 30 praktisch aufgehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lutsch3r (17. Oktober 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> Ich hab AoC und HL zu Release gespielt...und von den beiden AoC danach im Vergleich noch deutlich länger. HL hat damals mit Lvl 30 praktisch aufgehört.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol...ja Danke !

Hab 2 Monate für den Mist gezahlt nur um dann nach dem Stonehenge Patch der IMMER noch keinen "shared Stash" brachte aufzuhören.
Von extra verbuggten Gegnern will ich gar nicht anfangen...hab nur HC-Elite gezockt und bin wegen Bugs draufgegangen...zum schreien...

Aoc ist halt mit 80 "zu Ende"...traurig genug für ein MMORPG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frängisch (17. Oktober 2008)

Hey Blubbah. Ich würds aufjedenfall mal antesten. Vor allem wenn du auf Brüste und Gewalt abfährst =) vor allem bei deinem Pc schaut beides gut aus =).  Ich zocks zwar selber nicht mehr  aber mir persönlich hats schon recht spaß gemacht. Pfeif drauf was hier alle schreiben . Test es einfach mal an und bild dir deine meinung. Wenns dir nicht gefällt kannst du ja wie die meisten hier mit um das verlorene Taschengeld weinen. Nein Spaß beiseite probier es aus  es macht aufjedenfall Spaß.


----------



## Asenerbe (18. Oktober 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> 2.  Ja und es werden derzeit oft neue Dungeons reingepatcht und erfordern viel ,geschick´´
> 5. Gibt schon schön viele Raidinstanzen sind nichtmehr so verbuggt und die Bosse erfordern jetzt auch Taktik und sind schön in Szene gesetzt . Raids finden täglich statt und viele Spieler gehen nur Raiden von daher gute Gilde suchen und hast täglich 1-2 Raids ...




omg

Was du dir hier aus den Fingern saugst ist ja wirklich schon eine Frechheit!

Zähl doch mal auf *wieviel Dungeons derzeit oft reingepatcht* werden?!

Und die Raidinstanzen sind nicht mehr verbugt? Ich bitte dich!
Das sieht der Großteil der AOC Spieler dann wohl anders als du.
Hier einige Beiträge aus dem offi Forum wie "toll" die Raids wirklich sind, und die Unfähigkeit von FC ein vernünftiges Balancing / Bugfreiheit in Raids herzustellen!

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97391
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=94589
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=93809


----------



## Validus (18. Oktober 2008)

Blubbah schrieb:


> Kann ich mit meinem Computer AoC auf den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen?
> E8400
> GeForce 9600GT
> 4GB Arbeitsspeicher (800MHz)
> ...





1.Realtiv viele also auf einem gut Besuchten Gebiet siehst du andauern welche
2.Ja
3.Es gibt mehrer es gibt insgesammt 4 
4.Nein
5. Zwischen leicht und unschaffbar =)
6. Sehr gut an jeder ecke open pvp
7.Also ich finde Zwischen SOldat und Schurke ein riesen Unterschied aber zwischen dem Archetypen nicht so stark
8.Ab 16 Uhr gehts richtig Runb bis in die Nacht hinein selbst Abend findet man meistens Leute für ein paar Inzen
8.Ich kann nur von Agard reden aber im Eiglophanischen Gebirge ist es rammelvoll
10. Glaube 5 2 PvE 2 PvP und einen RP-PvP
11.Was für Bugs ?!
12. Wenn man den Endcontent findet ja erliegt ganz klar im PvP mit den Burgen und RP finde ich ich habe immer was zu tun !


----------



## Tiegars (18. Oktober 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> 11.Was für Bugs ?!


Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst oder? Zeig mir mal ein Spiel ohne Bugs das mal zum ersten. Und AOC hat mehr Bugs als ein Teenie Pickel hat *gg

Hier kannst du gerne nachlesen und wen du es nicht glaubst suche ich gerne alle Threads raus *g


http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=96465
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=95792

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Rungor (18. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht dein Ernst oder? Zeig mir mal ein Spiel ohne Bugs das mal zum ersten. Und AOC hat mehr Bugs als ein Teenie Pickel hat *gg




ich weiß nicht warum alle sagen das AoC so verbuggt ist...hatte dort bis jetzt einen richtig schweren bug das ich irgendwie halb im boden festgesteckt bin...
einfach "azuranischer weg" und gut is....
also mir sind in AoC in meinen 60 bezahlten Tagen weniger Bugs passiert als z.B in WAR an nur einem Tag und von WoW will ich gar nicht erst reden^^


----------



## Asenerbe (19. Oktober 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht warum alle sagen das AoC so verbuggt ist...hatte dort bis jetzt einen richtig schweren bug das ich irgendwie halb im boden festgesteckt bin...
> einfach "azuranischer weg" und gut is....
> also mir sind in AoC in meinen 60 bezahlten Tagen weniger Bugs passiert als z.B in WAR an nur einem Tag und von WoW will ich gar nicht erst reden^^




Tja. Seelig sind in AOC die, die nicht raiden, nicht craften, kein PVP machen, sondern einfach *nur* vor sich hinleveln!


----------



## LoserOwner (19. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Tja. Seelig sind in AOC die, die nicht raiden, nicht craften, kein PVP machen, sondern einfach *nur* vor sich hinleveln!



*gähn* Ich raide, ich crafte und ich mache auch PvP in AoC und muss Rungor da voll zustimmen, WAR hat bei weitem mehr Bugs als AoC je hatte.


----------



## erwo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


LoserOwner schrieb:


> *gähn* Ich raide, ich crafte und ich mache auch PvP in AoC und muss Rungor da voll zustimmen, WAR hat bei weitem mehr Bugs als AoC je hatte.


ich bin bekennder fanboy von aoc, es macht spass weil die welt perfekt ist,
weil das PVP durchs Kampfsystem rockt, weil die Raids mehr spass machen
als bei WoW und Konsorten.

ABER dennoch ist WAR ein gutes Spiel.

Das Leveln nervt teilweise. aber RVR lockt. - Im Moment kombiniere ich die
Spiele AOC, WAR und daoc. Alles im Momentenem Zustand keine Zeitfresser,
es geht und es ROCKT. Rocken tuts auf jeden fall mehr als 3 Jahre WoW.

Aber DER mist läuft ja eh ausser konkurrenz.

Bei WAR fehlt einfach noch die Zeit, erstma "eben" max level machen, dann
gehts LOS!

Ich bin SEHR gespannt auf die noch kommenden WAR Inhalte, da ist enorme
Bewegung drin.
Wenn ich glückselig Spielen will und Spass haben will Dann kommt nur AOC
in frage. Neben daoc.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> *gähn* Ich raide, ich crafte und ich mache auch PvP in AoC und muss Rungor da voll zustimmen, WAR hat bei weitem mehr Bugs als AoC je hatte.



*gähn* du gibst ja immer noch die selben unwahren Kommentare von dir. Spielst du eigentlich AoC oder sitzt du nur vorm PC und schaust dir das Intro an?


----------



## Yaglan (19. Oktober 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin bekennder fanboy von aoc, es macht spass weil die welt perfekt ist,
> weil das PVP durchs Kampfsystem rockt, weil die Raids mehr spass machen
> ...




Zu WAR es mag ja ein Gutes spiel sein. Aber ich denk mal da ist der Spruch passend einigen gefällt es anderen nicht.
Und 1 Schreckt mich ja noh am meisten ab in WAR.
Ich habe mir vorkurzen ein Testbericht angeguckt. Hört sich ja ganz gut an aber dann Mountet die auf.

ÄHM Sorry das sieht ja nun wirklich zum Tot lachen aus. Wie soll ich danach noch Kämpfen können wenn ich schon am Boden liege?
Ausserdem müsste es eine 18ner Version zu sein um Warhammer richtig rüber zu bringen denk ich mal. 

Das WoW ein Schlecht gemachter MMO ist da sind sich viele einig die sich mit den Thema MMORPGs allgemein mal beschäftigt hat.
WoW ist einfach nur ein MMO was sehr Simpel aufgebaut ist. was leider die Kunden bevorzugen. 
Aber vom Inhalt her gibt es MMOs die um einiges besser sind.

Was AoC betrifft. hm ja ich denk mal die Zukunft wird Rosisch aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (19. Oktober 2008)

Zu AoC gibts eine Masterantwort: "Einen großen Bogen machen"


----------



## Mordrach (19. Oktober 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> *gähn* du gibst ja immer noch die selben unwahren Kommentare von dir. Spielst du eigentlich AoC oder sitzt du nur vorm PC und schaust dir das Intro an?



Also ich stimm ihm da voll und ganz zu, Warhammer online wirkt auf mich auch absolut unfertig und auf meinem System läuft und lief AoC flüssiger, ich weiss nicht wie es bei Dir aussieht, aber bei mir ist Warhammer noch voll von Bugs.


----------



## Asenerbe (19. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> *gähn* Ich raide, ich crafte und ich mache auch PvP in AoC und muss Rungor da voll zustimmen, WAR hat bei weitem mehr Bugs als AoC je hatte.





*gähn* Immer diese Lügner ( ob gewollt, oder in einer Phantasiewelt lebend....)

Diese Beiträge hier z.b. sprechen eine ganz andere Sprache!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=97391
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=94589
http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showthread.php?t=93809


----------



## erwo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Asenerbe schrieb:


> *gähn* Immer diese Lügner ( ob gewollt, oder in einer Phantasiewelt lebend....)
> Diese Beiträge hier z.b. sprechen eine ganz andere Sprache!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lügen tust wennschon du.

Er sagt er geht raiden, die Leute da in den Foren gehen auch raiden.

T1 ist recht fehlerfrei, T2 hat noch bugs, jo mei, raiden kann man da
dennoch...

Gruss,
erwo

PS: in AOC macht das hochleveln mehr Spass als in WAR, dort ist es irgendwie
bisschen nervig, was ich von WAR bisher gesehen haben, kommt nicht ansatzweise
an daoc, aber eben auch nicht an AOC ran. Aber wird schon noch werden.
Nur mit den Quests ist es auf ähnlich (primitivem) Niveou wie WoW, leider.


----------



## Tiegars (19. Oktober 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Also ich stimm ihm da voll und ganz zu, Warhammer online wirkt auf mich auch absolut unfertig und auf meinem System läuft und lief AoC flüssiger, ich weiss nicht wie es bei Dir aussieht, aber bei mir ist Warhammer noch voll von Bugs.


Naja auf alle fälle komme ich mit Deutsch in WAR gut durch was ich in AOC nicht behaupten kann. Absolute katastrophe was die Lokaliserung betrifft. Ausserdem ist AOC einige Monate alt War noch ned. Zuerst überlegen dann tippen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja auf alle fälle komme ich mit Deutsch in WAR gut durch was ich in AOC nicht behaupten kann. Absolute katastrophe was die Lokaliserung betrifft. Ausserdem ist AOC einige Monate alt War noch ned. Zuerst überlegen dann tippen.



Also am Anfang warens einige Quests die noch englisch waren,
mittlerweile hat sich das zum Glück grösstenteils erledigt.

Wies bei WAR in höheren Leveln ist weiss ich nicht.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Sylvvia (23. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> *gähn* Immer diese Lügner ( ob gewollt, oder in einer Phantasiewelt lebend....)
> 
> Diese Beiträge hier z.b. sprechen eine ganz andere Sprache!
> 
> ...


Hallo Asenerbe,

irgendwelche threads über einen verbuggten raid kannst Du wahrscheinlich zu jedem beliebigen game raussuchen. Was aber hat das mit der Gesamtqualität zu tun ?? Es ist ja nicht so, als könnte man nur eine einzige Sache in AOC tun.
Wenn ich in einen Raid gehe und merke, das der verbuggt ist, dann investiere ich nicht 4 Stunden nur um festzustellen, das man das Problem an diesem Tag nicht lösen kann, sondern mache einfach was anderes. Sei es im Spiel oder im RL.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. Oktober 2008)

naja sylvia zur gesamtqualität spielen sicherlich viele faktoren zusammen.
raids sind aber für die pve spieler ein grosser teil und die hälfte der deutschen aoc-sever sind nun mal pve-sever.
wie in einem anderen threat von mir schon geschrieben gehe ich mit verschiedenen raidgruppen raiden. 
t1 und t2 mit meinem necro sowie mit meinem bs. alle t2 raids die ich in den letzten 3-6 wochen mitgemacht habe waren verbugt - gut waren nicht viele da man für den verbugen bereicht nicht mehr viele spieler findet aber immerhin knapp ne handvoll waren es. 
t1 yahkmar wird nur noch von 1 necro + 1 heiler abgefarmt und leute die solche expoits nicht unterstützen sind die dummen.
t1 kylli legt man die ehrenwache (zwischenboss) nicht im ersten versucht verbugt er und ist nicht mehr zu schaffen. instanz resetten und den kompletten trash nochmal umhauen. auch dann muss die ehrenwache wieder im ersten versuch liegen sonst.. naja ihr wisst schon
t1 vistrix resettet oftmals grundlos. an den letzten 6 abenden ist er 4 mal im ersten versuch gefallen und bei 2 mal war er so verbugt das er zwischen 6-10 mal resettet ist. bei 10% besonders ärgerlich sage ich euch.

ich habe mir aoc wegen den battlekeepschlachten zugelegt. werbung im vorfeld. 
ich war positiv vom pve teil des spiels überrascht. klasse quest tolle optik und dann kein richtig vorhandens pvp. egal beschäftige ich mich mit pve bis pvp nachgereicht wird dachte ich mir dann... pve hat mir mit raiden viel spass gemacht bis sie mit jedem patch die raids weiter verbugt haben.

battlekeep nen fight hatte ich gestern

der spawnplatz der deffer im keep kann von den angreifern gefarmt werden.
da müsste ne kampffreie zone oder so eingeführt werden. wir waren als deffer knapp 10 mann und angreifer ca 30 wobei zumindest am anfang alle zum spawnplatz gekommen sind und dort sich die easykills abgeholt haben.

die wachen greifen weiterhin die deffer an. 5-10 mal musste ich gefühlte kilometer laufen bis die wachen losgeworden bin..

bei uns wurden teilweise deffer aus der kampfzone geportet.

ich habe schaden von den eigenen leuten bekommen und sie auch durch tappen ins target bekommen.. 

gm´s haben sich zumindest in den 1 1/2 stunden wo ich dabei war nicht gemeldet.

habe 2x nen kompletten freez gehabt sowie alle anderen deffer. die angreifer scheinbar nicht da wir nach dem pc-resett alle schön tot in einer reihe lagen..

der spawnpunkt in der burg hat 3 von 5 mal funtioniert. den rest musste man wieder vom wiederbelebungspunkt im dorf starten. extrem nervig wenn die angreifer am kaputten tor stehen und man nicht mehr richtig reinkommt.

also rund laufen die auch nicht.

berufe erspar ich mir jetzt mal zu beschreiben. wenn ihr spiel wisst ihr es ja selbst. ausser alchi ist alles tot.


wie ihr seht bin ich keiner der schreibt was vor monaten war blabla ich spiele noch aber ich will einfach nichts beschönigen denn wenn alle loben und keiner konstruktive kritik äussert ändert sich null.


----------



## Sylvvia (23. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> wie ihr seht bin ich keiner der schreibt was vor monaten war blabla ich spiele noch aber ich will einfach nichts beschönigen denn wenn alle loben und keiner konstruktive kritik äussert ändert sich null.



Hallo Fenriswolf,

jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz - Dein Bericht eben enthielt konstruktive Kritik - das ist auch in Ordnung so - ich wäre die Letzte, die da etwas dagegen hätte. Aber lies Dir mal die meisten "Dinger" hier durch - da kann man konstruktiver Kritik irgendwie nicht reden. Und fairerweise muß man doch auch zugeben, das die Sicht der Dinge in Abhängigkeit von dem, was man in der Regel betreibt sehr verschieden sein kann. Ich gebe ja zu, das die Spieler, die das ganze Spiel ein bißchen wie eine "E-Sports" - Veranstaltung betreiben im Moment schon ein bisschen schlechter dran sind. Aber man muß doch auch akzeptieren, das andere Menschen anders spielen. Vorab ... mein Skill reicht für dieses Spiel vollkommen aus - ich habe zur Zeit Chars in folgenden Abstufungen 80, 60 , 48, 29, 24, 21, 20, 13, 9. Ich spiele das Spiel eher als Spiel - das heißt ich versuche in das Spiel / in die Welt einzutauchen - mache auch viel RP und bemühe mich mit einem Freund eine neue Gilde aufzubauen bzw. auch eine Gildenstadt aufzubauen. Da bin ich eigentlich gut beschäftigt. Außerdem möchte ich auch alles im Spiel sehen - ich bin neugierig und möchte nicht überall nur durchhuschen. Klar ... man kann jetzt sagen ... eine Träumerin - na gut ... aber es ist einfach eine andere Art des Spielens - die auch was mit abschalten und Entspannung zu tun hat. Und unter dieser Prämisse ist AOC bei weitem das Beste, was im Moment auf dem Markt ist (nur meine Meinung) und ich hoffe, das die Kurve kriegen ....

Gruß Sylvia

P.S. Ich hab außer WAR wirklich alles gespielt, was der MMO Markt so hergibt und bin zum ersten Mal so richtig zufrieden.
P.P.S. Bitte nicht alle wieder zuflamen - wie blöd ich bin und was für eine Verliererin - es ist nur MEINE Sicht der Dinge


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Fenriswolf,
> 
> jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz - Dein Bericht eben enthielt konstruktive Kritik - das ist auch in Ordnung so - ich wäre die Letzte, die da etwas dagegen hätte. Aber lies Dir mal die meisten "Dinger" hier durch - da kann man konstruktiver Kritik irgendwie nicht reden. Und fairerweise muß man doch auch zugeben, das die Sicht der Dinge in Abhängigkeit von dem, was man in der Regel betreibt sehr verschieden sein kann. Ich gebe ja zu, das die Spieler, die das ganze Spiel ein bißchen wie eine "E-Sports" - Veranstaltung betreiben im Moment schon ein bisschen schlechter dran sind. Aber man muß doch auch akzeptieren, das andere Menschen anders spielen. Vorab ... mein Skill reicht für dieses Spiel vollkommen aus - ich habe zur Zeit Chars in folgenden Abstufungen 80, 60 , 48, 29, 24, 21, 20, 13, 9. Ich spiele das Spiel eher als Spiel - das heißt ich versuche in das Spiel / in die Welt einzutauchen - mache auch viel RP und bemühe mich mit einem Freund eine neue Gilde aufzubauen bzw. auch eine Gildenstadt aufzubauen. Da bin ich eigentlich gut beschäftigt. Außerdem möchte ich auch alles im Spiel sehen - ich bin neugierig und möchte nicht überall nur durchhuschen. Klar ... man kann jetzt sagen ... eine Träumerin - na gut ... aber es ist einfach eine andere Art des Spielens - die auch was mit abschalten und Entspannung zu tun hat. Und unter dieser Prämisse ist AOC bei weitem das Beste, was im Moment auf dem Markt ist (nur meine Meinung) und ich hoffe, das die Kurve kriegen ....
> 
> ...



Liebe Sylvia,

das ist doch ok. Und genau das versuche ich ja wiederzuegebn was du gerade geschrieben hast. Ich bin mit dir völlig einverstanden was deine Ausführungen betrifft in dieser Post. Das SPiel ist für RP und für Leute die die Atmosphäre geniessen wollen das non plus ultra. Ich kenne kein MMO das AOC das Wasser reichen kann in denen Belangen. Die Grafik ist ein Traum und besonders die Musik. Da kann man richtig hineintauchen. Und für die Leute die das mögen ist das doch ok. Aber wen man das Spiel als Ganzes anschaut reicht es eben nicht um eine grosse Gemeinschaft von Spieler zu fesseln schon wegen dem Start von AOC sowie was sie im Moment daraus machen.

Ich für meinen Teil werde noch vor ende Jahr mein Account nochmals reaktivieren um mal wieder hineinzuschauen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich installier mir grad das Spiel wieder, werde meinen Account dann reaktivieren und selber nochmal reinschauen.

Edith will wissen, ob man immernoch bei jedem neuen Patch seine AddOns wegschmeissen und neue installieren darf, weil sich irgendeine Build-Nummer geändert hat? 
Fand ich früher Ultranervig! Entweder updaten oder jedesmal per Hand irgendwelche Nummern ändern.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. Oktober 2008)

da hast sicher recht! problem ist das ich viele spieler verstehe die sauer auf funcom sind...

ich muss sagen wenn man an rp interessiert ist is aoc denke ich das zur zeit beste spiel auf dem markt. ist einfach eine klasse optik und rollenspieler brauchen keine festen aufgaben. sie erschaffen sich durch ihre spielweise und das hineinversetzten in ihren ingamechar langzeitmotivation. 

mir persönlich macht rp keinen spass.

freut mich das dir das spiel so viel spass macht und das ist ernst gemeint! 
ich brauche da aufgaben und ziele. ich hoffe das funcom liefert mir sowas in den nächsten patchen.
ich hoffe noch weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (23. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich installier mir grad das Spiel wieder, werde meinen Account dann reaktivieren und selber nochmal reinschauen.
> 
> Edith will wissen, ob man immernoch bei jedem neuen Patch seine AddOns wegschmeissen und neue installieren darf, weil sich irgendeine Build-Nummer geändert hat?
> Fand ich früher Ultranervig! Entweder updaten oder jedesmal per Hand irgendwelche Nummern ändern.


Gibt ein Tool für das also ein Addon das die Anpassungen vornimmt AOC GUI Patcher.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich installier mir grad das Spiel wieder, werde meinen Account dann reaktivieren und selber nochmal reinschauen.
> 
> Edith will wissen, ob man immernoch bei jedem neuen Patch seine AddOns wegschmeissen und neue installieren darf, weil sich irgendeine Build-Nummer geändert hat?
> Fand ich früher Ultranervig! Entweder updaten oder jedesmal per Hand irgendwelche Nummern ändern.


LOL!

Naja Neu- und Wiedereinsteigern hätzte ich ja geraten dasn nexte Update abzuwarten.
Für die AddOns gibt es einen GUI Patcher.

@Sylvia: Auf welchem Server spielst Du denn? Bestimmt Asgard RP oder?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Oktober 2008)

Dave, bei dem was ich hier im Forum gelesen hab, soll AoC inzwischen ja ein ganz anderes Spiel geworden sein und unsere alten Kamellen von damals sind nicht mehr aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte mich aber schonwieder amüsieren über den Launcher, der mir vom 30.09. erzählt, dass das nächste Update ein Problem mit der In-game Post lösen wird, die wohl zur Zeit nach Ablauf der Frist nicht gelöscht wird (LOL!).

Naja, ich bin mal gespannt. Patcher patcht noch ~300MB / 1,13GB.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. Oktober 2008)

ich würde auch bis zum nächsten updaten warten. die spielen auf dem testsever gerade an den kombos rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Oktober 2008)

Und wann soll das angeblich kommen? ^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (23. Oktober 2008)

dazu schweige ich mich mal aus ^^
oder du reaktivierst deinen account und guckst auf den testsever. kannste dir dann ja vorm aufspielen auf dem normalen sever ansehen.


----------



## Dentus (23. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> dazu schweige ich mich mal aus ^^
> oder du reaktivierst deinen account und guckst auf den testsever. kannste dir dann ja vorm aufspielen auf dem normalen sever ansehen.


Klar...15 Euro umd mir ein par Bugs anzusehen


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und wann soll das angeblich kommen? ^^


In den nächsten Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vermute mal nexte oder übernexte Woche. "Kurz" danach kommt dann auch der Content Patch nach. Ich vermute ma der neue GameDirector macht denen die Hölle heiss...naja ...ich hoffs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinem vorhergehenden Post - expect the worst - soll heissen im Moment glaube ich Du machst das nur um Beweise zu finden uns weiter zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(die Du ganz sicher auch finden wirst...das wagt sicher niemand zu bezweifeln)

Jaja ich weiss...ich sollte mehr vertrauen in die Menschen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Klar...15 Euro umd mir ein par Bugs anzusehen


Hallo Dentus,

wenn du Warhammer spielst, kennst Du Dich ja mit Bugs aus ...


----------



## Tiegars (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Dentus,
> 
> wenn du Warhammer spielst, kennst Du Dich ja mit Bugs aus ...


Naja Bugs gibt es überall ob es WOW,WAR oder AOC ist. Es gibt kein Spiel ohne Bugs. Nur der grosse Unterschied ist wie schnell die Bugs behoben werden. Und bei AOC gehts immer Monate was man bei WAR oder WOW nicht behaupten kann. Das ist eines der sehr grosses Manko an AOC. Bis ein Update kommt haben die meisten dann schon wieder das SPiel verlassen.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## DarkUnicorn (24. Oktober 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> (...)
> immer Monate was man bei WAR oder WOW nicht behaupten kann. Das ist eines der sehr grosses Manko an AOC. Bis ein Update kommt haben die meisten dann schon wieder das SPiel verlassen.



Schön, dann spiel WAR oder WOW. 

Dark.


----------



## Tiegars (24. Oktober 2008)

DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Schön, dann spiel WAR oder WOW.
> 
> Dark.



Das tue ich doch schon^^ Weis nicht wo dein Problem ist. Wollte nur damit bekräftigen das die Updates bei AOC eben lange auf sich warten lassen. Und das sicherlich nciht fördern ist für ein MMO. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. Oktober 2008)

DarkUnicorn schrieb:


> Schön, dann spiel WAR oder WOW.
> 
> Dark.



ich spiele war und aoc. mit seiner aussage hat er recht! 
funcom patcht 1x alle jubeljahre mal und war fast täglich in kleinen schritten. 
mir gefallen die kleinen schritte auch besser.

deine aussage hingegen ist überflüssig


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> In den nächsten Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, ich geh da relativ nüchtern und objektiv ran: http://www.108bits.de/blog/?cat=3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> Naja Neu- und Wiedereinsteigern hätzte ich ja geraten dasn nexte Update abzuwarten.
> Für die AddOns gibt es einen GUI Patcher.
> ...



Hallo xDave,

ja - ich spiele auf Asgard ... und ehrlich gesagt, nervt mich diese ganze Diskussion hier
ziemlich. In einem anderen thread "einfach schlecht" hab ich grad gelesen, das ein 
Schreiberling da tatsächlich reinschreibt, er poste nur deshalb so viel mieses Zeug, weil
er Neueinsteiger vor dieser Fehlinvestition fernhalten möchte. Das ist eigentlich geschäftsschädigendes 
Verhalten ... so als ob man jeden Tag in die Zeitung setzen würde, man solle nur ja keinen
Opel kaufen, weil die ja total mies sind etc etc. Das geht finde ich über die Meinungsfreiheit
weit hinaus und eigentlich müßte man solche Posts schlicht löschen und den Schreiberling
mit einem Bann belegen.

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das geht finde ich über die Meinungsfreiheit
> weit hinaus und eigentlich müßte man solche Posts schlicht löschen und den Schreiberling
> mit einem Bann belegen.


Das ist aber nunmal Meinungsfreiheit. Wir sind hier auch nicht im offiziellen AoC-Forum oder in einem anderen offiziellen Medium. Was du vor hättest wäre Zensur.

Wer seine Kaufentscheidung nur auf solche Aussagen stützt ist selber schuld. Genauso wie die Leute, die auf den Vermarktungs-Hype um AoC von FC hereingefallen sind.
Wer es wirklich wissen will, wird sich das Spiel anschauen und ggf. die 2,99&#8364; für den Download ausgeben.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> @Sylvia: Auf welchem Server spielst Du denn? Bestimmt Asgard RP oder?



nochmal so als Nachtrag .... eigentlich könnten wir uns das hier sparen. Du könntest dieses Anti-AOC spamming auf 5 user begrenzen die 80 % der negativen Texte verfassen und im Grunde immer das selbe sagen. Da kannst du jeden thread hier durchsuchen ... immer die gleichen Leute und alle natürlich mit der edlen Motivation den Neueinsteigern ein realistisches Bild von AOC zu vermitteln, damit sie ihr Geld nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen. Wenn ich das schon lese. möchte ich mich am liebsten übergeben ....  Diese 5 Leute maßen sich also an, das Maß aller Dinge zu sein und allein entscheiden zu können ob es sich lohnt AOC zu spielen oder nicht. Dabei spielt es eigentlich auch gar keine Rolle, ob sie persönlich enttäuscht worden sind ... das kann ja sogar sein ... aber nichts rechtfertigt derart üble Posts.
Mal ganz am Rande ... es gibt einen Nachtest von AOC der eine Wertung von 80% ergibt ... für eine doch sehr stark WoW geprägte Zeitschrift gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber was soll's - ich fang schon wieder an mich aufzuregen .... sollte ich eigentlich nicht tun.

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das ist aber nunmal Meinungsfreiheit. Wir sind hier auch nicht im offiziellen AoC-Forum oder in einem anderen offiziellen Medium. Was du vor hättest wäre Zensur.
> 
> Wer seine Kaufentscheidung nur auf solche Aussagen stützt ist selber schuld. Genauso wie die Leute, die auf den Vermarktungs-Hype um AoC von FC hereingefallen sind.
> Wer es wirklich wissen will, wird sich das Spiel anschauen und ggf. die 2,99€ für den Download ausgeben.


Meinungsfreiheit und üble Nachrede sind zwei verschiedene paar Stiefel ... das solltest Du als Heiliger doch eigentlich wissen ....  Und Du wirst auch wissen, das sich das Gros der Menschen schon leicht beeinflussen läßt - wie sonst sollten so Zeitungen wie die Bild-Zeitung sonst so erfolgreich sein ...... 

Wenn man bewußt die Unwahrheit sagt um andere negativ zu beeinflussen in einem öffentlichen Medium dann geht das weit an der Meinungsfreiheit vorbei.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das ist aber nunmal Meinungsfreiheit. Wir sind hier auch nicht im offiziellen AoC-Forum oder in einem anderen offiziellen Medium. Was du vor hättest wäre Zensur.
> 
> Wer seine Kaufentscheidung nur auf solche Aussagen stützt ist selber schuld. Genauso wie die Leute, die auf den Vermarktungs-Hype um AoC von FC hereingefallen sind.
> Wer es wirklich wissen will, wird sich das Spiel anschauen und ggf. die 2,99€ für den Download ausgeben.


und noch mal einen Nachtrag ... der ungeheure Hype ist doch durchaus nicht von Funcom ausgegangen, sondern wie bei einem "Goldrausch" von den usern selbst ausgelöst worden. Ich bin, obwohl ich schon seit Ewigkeiten MMO's spiele und mich beruflich eigentlich immer auch im Internet bewege nur durch Zufall auf AOC gestoßen.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann bin ich ein heiliger? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor ein paar Wochen war da noch Paris Hilton oder Amy Whinehouse in dem Avatar zu sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du solltest bedenken, dass zum Tango immer zwei gehören. Soll heissen: Es kann zwar Leute geben, die der Sache X übel nachreden, aber wer dem glauben schenkt, ist auch nicht besser als der, der eine Sache gut findet, nur weil sie in den Himmel gelobt wird. Beide Arten von Leute rufen nachts bei 9-Live an, um die Wanne mit Geld zu gewinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Seit wann bin ich ein heiliger?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was Du da sagst finde ich schon sehr zynisch ... "nicht nur der der lügt ist schuld sonder auch der der die Lüge glaubt" - ist das Deine Kernaussage .... Das könnte man sehr weit ausdehnen und das entspricht weder unserer gesellschaftlichen Ethik noch unserem Rechtssystem .... Betrüger <<>> Betrogener .... Vergewaltiger <<>> Vergewaltigte --->> ist das etwa so gemeint ... "zum Tango gehören nun mal zwei ...." - wenn ja ... dann gute Nacht. 

Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. Oktober 2008)

denke eher das er mit dem tango meint das viele spieler + medien das spiel gehypet haben und funcom da natürlich durch werbung usw. beigetragen hat. wäre in dem fall auch schön blöd gewesen hätten sie das nicht gemacht da sie dadurch extrem viele spiele verkauft haben. funcom grösstest problem ist das sie nicht ehrlich zu den spielern gewesen sind.
dx 10 - pvp usw. dann hätten sie sicherlich weniger spiele verkauft aber sie wäre glaubwürdiger.

das bei war zb. stätte und klassen gestrichen wurden haben sie im vorfeld klargestellt. hat vielleicht auch kunden gekostet aber sie waren ehrlich. spieler die sich das spielt trotzdem gekauft haben können sich nicht beschweren. funcomkunden schon da dx10 usw immer noch auf der interntseite sowie auf den verpackungen steht und noch nicht nachgereicht wurde.

helmgart würde ich dir als sever raten sylvia ich bin da auch erst gerade angefangen.
komm da auf die dunkle seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. der jesus da ist glaube aus dem film dogma und der ist nun wirklich nicht so christlich ^^


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> nochmal so als Nachtrag .... eigentlich könnten wir uns das hier sparen. Du könntest dieses Anti-AOC spamming auf 5 user begrenzen die 80 % der negativen Texte verfassen und im Grunde immer das selbe sagen. Da kannst du jeden thread hier durchsuchen ... immer die gleichen Leute und alle natürlich mit der edlen Motivation den Neueinsteigern ein realistisches Bild von AOC zu vermitteln, damit sie ihr Geld nicht zum Fenster rauswerfen. Wenn ich das schon lese. möchte ich mich am liebsten übergeben ....  Diese 5 Leute maßen sich also an, das Maß aller Dinge zu sein und allein entscheiden zu können ob es sich lohnt AOC zu spielen oder nicht. Dabei spielt es eigentlich auch gar keine Rolle, ob sie persönlich enttäuscht worden sind ... das kann ja sogar sein ... aber nichts rechtfertigt derart üble Posts.
> Mal ganz am Rande ... es gibt einen Nachtest von AOC der eine Wertung von 80% ergibt ... für eine doch sehr stark WoW geprägte Zeitschrift gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber was soll's - ich fang schon wieder an mich aufzuregen .... sollte ich eigentlich nicht tun.
> 
> liebe Grüße Sylvia


Also ich kritisiere AOC auch, genauso aber werden von mir die AOC-Hasser kritisiert. Das erstaunliche ist, das bisher keiner der PRO AOC Fraktion in irgendeinem thread auf meine Argumentationen eingeht, von denen ich glaube das sie durchaus basiert sind und nicht von blinder Anti-AOC Propaganda geprägt.

Warum geht keiner darauf ein? Weil sie vermutlich argumentativ nicht zu widerlegen sind, aber ich mich nicht angreifbar mache? Ich warte sehnsüchtig mal auf jemanden, der meine Punkte mit FAKTEN widerlegt und der mich überzeugt mir AOC mal wieder anzusehen. Stattdessen haben sich hier Fraktionen gebildet denen das SPIEL schon längst Scheissegal ist und die sich nur noch gegenseitig durch persönliche Angriffe profilieren wollen.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich könnte man das ausdehnen, das würde hier dann aber Offtopic und zu philosophisch werden und ist hier auch nicht Sinn der Sache. Man muss ja aus keiner Mücke einen Elefanten machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich mit 9-Live meinte: Wenn du tatsächlich glaubst, dass du da eine Wanne voll Geld gewinnen kannst, indem du einfach mal EINE bestimmte von zig Leitungen triffst und dann da anrufst wie'n blöder, bist du doch auch selber schuld. Oder wenn du glaubst, dass bei so'nem Quiz wie "Männernamen mit U, noch offen ist == *DO == " "JA WARUM RUFT DENN KEINER AN?!" tatsächlich keiner anruft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was anderes ist es mit AoC auch nicht. Die Suppe hat FC sich selber eingebrockt und diesen Stein ins Rollen gebracht, indem sie es zugelassen haben, dass AoC in den Himmel gelobt wurde, obwohl sie wußten was unter der Haube ist.
Und man kann nichts dagegen tun, außer als FC die Arschbacken zusammenzukneifen, reinzuhauen und wieder für gute Publicity zu sorgen.



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Was Du da sagst finde ich schon sehr zynisch ... "nicht nur der der lügt ist schuld sonder auch der der die Lüge glaubt" - ist das Deine Kernaussage .... Das könnte man sehr weit ausdehnen und das entspricht weder unserer gesellschaftlichen Ethik noch unserem Rechtssystem .... Betrüger <<>> Betrogener .... Vergewaltiger <<>> Vergewaltigte --->> ist das etwa so gemeint ... "zum Tango gehören nun mal zwei ...." - wenn ja ... dann gute Nacht.
> 
> Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Immondys (24. Oktober 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> *gähn* Immer diese Lügner ( ob gewollt, oder in einer Phantasiewelt lebend....)
> 
> Diese Beiträge hier z.b. sprechen eine ganz andere Sprache!
> 
> ...



Jemanden der Lüge, alser der bewußten Unwahrheit verbreitend, zu bezichtigen, könnte ein im strafrechtlichen Sinne relevantes Verhalten sein. Derartige Unterstellungen sollte man einfach als erwachsener Mensch unterlassen. Künftig also Dinge wie den ersten Satz weglassen und derartige Dinge wie die Links als Beleg aufführen.

Was mich an AoC stört ist die Instanzierung sämtlicher Gebiete.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Oktober 2008)

Wieso soll sie auf einen anderen Server gehen als Asgard? Der Server ist immerhin gut besucht und es gibt genug RP spieler dort.

Immer wenn ich DX10 höre das die Kunden deshalb heulen muss ich lachen. da bestimmt 80% die danach rufen es mit Direktx 10 richtig spielen können.

Und zu behaupten das es ein Fehlkauf ist ist totaler Blödsinn. das ist eine Subjektive meinung.

Bitte mit welchen spiel vergleicht ihr AoC? Da ihr schon sagt es gibt kein Endcounter?
Mit WoW? WoW auf welchen Stand?
Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an die Zeiten erinnern WoW nur 2 Instancen hatte zum Raiden. Sonst hatte es garnichts. Aufjedenfall nicht mehr als AoC.

Die spieler reden von mehr inhalt auf lvl 80.
Wieso eigendlich? Die haben doch noch nichtmal alles geshaft was es mit 80 gibt.

PvP macht mehr spaß als in WoW. Auch wenn es etwas einfallslos rüber kommt. 
Aber das tut das ganze PvP System in WoW ja auch.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Was mich an AoC stört ist die Instanzierung sämtlicher Gebiete.



meinst du damit den ladebildschirm oder die neuen instanzen die sich öffnen wenn zu viele spieler in einem spielbereich sind?


----------



## Yaglan (24. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> meinst du damit den ladebildschirm oder die neuen instanzen die sich öffnen wenn zu viele spieler in einem spielbereich sind?



Darf ich euch dazu ein kleines geheimniss verarten? Das wir SW TOR auch haben.
Nur das man da einen anderen Planeten besucht wo die Ladezeit kommt.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich DX10 höre das die Kunden deshalb heulen muss ich lachen. da bestimmt 80% die danach rufen es mit Direktx 10 richtig spielen können.
> 
> Und zu behaupten das es ein Fehlkauf ist ist totaler Blödsinn. das ist eine Subjektive meinung.
> 
> ...



mich interessiert dx10 nicht aber es gibt spieler die sich nen spiel wegen sowas kaufen. jeder kauft spiele aus einem anderen grund. das rechtfertigt nicht das sie damit werben und es nicht einhalten.

fehlkauf schreiben leute weil es ihre meinung ist ja. wenn sie der meinung sind lass sie schreiben. das ist ein freies land. ich bereue es nicht im geringsten mir aoc gekauft zu haben.

wow hab ich damals nicht gespielt aber wenn aoc instanzen zum raiden freigibt sollen sie auch funktionieren. das tun sie im moment nicht wie geplant!

ich habe noch nicht alles geschafft was es mit 80ig gibt? ich denke schon ansonst klar mich auf! komm nicht mit t3 den zugang gibt es im spiel noch nicht..

pvp macht mehr spass wie bei wow ist deine meinung! wow ist am balancen das jede klasse im 1 vs 1 gegen jede klasse spielen kann. mich interessiert es nicht ich will balance im gruppenspiel wie aoc es geplant hatte aber nun rudern sie leider zurück und nerfen alle möglichen klassen weil sich pvpspieler aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch ladebildschirme stören mich nicht..


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Darf ich euch dazu ein kleines geheimniss verarten? Das wir SW TOR auch haben.
> Nur das man da einen anderen Planeten besucht wo die Ladezeit kommt.


Hört doch bitte mal auf AOC gut oder schlecht zu reden nur weil irgendein anderes spiel in dem zusammenhang besser oder schlechter ist. GANZ besonders Spiele die noch nichtmal erschienen sind.
Also ich find AOC ja supertoll, weil....das hat ja eine viel bessere Grafik als damals Elite auf dem C64. Dann MUSS das Spiel ja zwangsläufig total super sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich DX10 höre das die Kunden deshalb heulen muss ich lachen. da bestimmt 80% die danach rufen es mit Direktx 10 richtig spielen können.


Es geht ums Prinzip. Das bei Vermarktung immer alles schön geredet wird, ist nichts neues und in den meisten Fällen auch nichts unlauteres. Wer aber mit falschen Tatsachen wirbt ("Enhanced for DX10" steht drauf, DX9 ist nur drin), könnte in Deutschland wegen unlauterem Wettbewerbsvorteil Ärger bekommen.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Oktober 2008)

Wenn sie nicht vorher bekannt gegeben hätten das sie es nicht mehr rechtzeitig rauszubringen wenn das spiel erscheint hättest du Recht. Aber sie haben es Wochenvorher gesagt. Somit ist es Ligitim. und wer es nicht mitbekommen hat ist Selber schuld. 
Wie das mit T3 Ausieht in AoC weiss ich nicht. Aber T2 wurde noch von niemanden Sauber gemacht aufjedenfall nicht von einer Deutschen Gilde. 
Und wo kann man in WoW immer jede Klase besiegen?
Als Krieger ist man weiss Gott wievielen Klassen unterlegen. Dafür anderen Klassen mehr als Überlegen. Da kann man nicht von Fair sprechen.


----------



## lutsch3r (24. Oktober 2008)

edit: ach herrjeh...who cares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit2: bin hier länger auf einen Post von Lancelord äh...Yaglan eingegangen.
Is aber Perlen vor die Säue und so und daher care ich einfach nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es geht ums Prinzip. Das bei Vermarktung immer alles schön geredet wird, ist nichts neues und in den meisten Fällen auch nichts unlauteres. Wer aber mit falschen Tatsachen wirbt ("Enhanced for DX10" steht drauf, DX9 ist nur drin), könnte in Deutschland wegen unlauterem Wettbewerbsvorteil Ärger bekommen.


Ich hab die CE und bin mir eigentlich fast sich, das da weder was von DX10 noch sonst irgendwas von den so oft bemängelten angeblich zugesagten Eigenschaften steht.  Aber ich werd heute Abend zu Hause mal draufgucken, ob es stimmt oder nicht. Außerdem wird es ja wohl nachgeliefert. Passiert auch immer mal ... Diese harschen Urteile beruhen einfach nur darauf, das in den Köpfen mancher Spieler über die Zeit eine Erwartung entstanden ist, die AOC nicht erfüllt hat, aber immerhin doch bemüht ist diese teilweise zu erfüllen (so weit möglich) und mit den nächsten 4-5 patches wohl dann auch erfüllen wird (Raids - PvP Schlachten- DX10). Und was die mangelnde Qualität angeht, dann schau Dir mal an, was derzeit bei WOW los ist ... und vor allem was IMMER nach patches los ist ... ich habs mehr als drei Jahre gespielt und kann mich nicht an einen patch erinnern der ohne gravierende Fehler vonstatten gegangen ist. (spielt zwar keine Rolle, aber ich wollte es mal erwähnen) 

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wenn sie nicht vorher bekannt gegeben hätten das sie es nicht mehr rechtzeitig rauszubringen wenn das spiel erscheint hättest du Recht. Aber sie haben es Wochenvorher gesagt.



Wochen vorher?

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=62390

Genau 4 Tage vor dem Releae haben sie das bekannt gegeben...

Zum einen ist das zu kurz als das es jeder potentielle Käufer noch hätte mitbekommen können und zum anderen entbindet die Tatsache es bekannt zu geben den Hersteller nicht von der Pflicht der schnellstmöglichen kenntlichmachung dieses Umstandes z.B. durch schwärzen des entsprechenden Teiles der Packung. Aber selbst Monate danach werden immer noch dieselben Verpackungen verkauft auf denen behauptet wird, daß etwas drin ist was aber nicht den Tatsachen entspricht...


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Und wenn man z.B. 2 Monate für ein Spiel "geopfert" hat und dann in der Luft hängt, ist es normal das es Dresche gibt für FC die mit unwahren Behauptungen über ihr Spiel Lebenszeit von Spielern geklaut haben und mit Nachlieferung einfach nicht aus den Puschen kommen.



Das ist so lächerlich - ich kann kaum glauben, das man sowas schreiben kann. "Lebenszeit von Spielern geklaut" ... also wirklich.

Gruße Sylvia


----------



## lutsch3r (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich - ich kann kaum glauben, das man sowas schreiben kann. "Lebenszeit von Spielern geklaut" ... also wirklich.
> 
> Gruße Sylvia



Hätte cih gewussts das ich ab Lvl 80 inner Luft häng hätt ich gar nicht angefangen, bzw. wär wesentlich später eingestiegen...demzufolge fühl ich mich um Lebenszeit betrogen, jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Hätte cih gewussts das ich ab Lvl 80 inner Luft häng hätt ich gar nicht angefangen, bzw. wär wesentlich später eingestiegen...demzufolge fühl ich mich um Lebenszeit betrogen, jo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wahrscheinlich wärst du jetzt noch jünger ??? Oder wie ist das zu verstehen ... oder hättest Dein Leben besser mit einem anderen MMO verschwendet. Ist doch Dein Risiko - und im Prinzip ist jedes MMO verschwendete Lebenszeit.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. Oktober 2008)

ce habe ich und da steht es druff. hatte mal jemand in nem forum gelesen und ich hab nachgesehen ^^

ich habe es im vorfeld nicht mitbekommen das dx 10 nicht unterstützt wird und auf der offiziellen aoc-seite wurde bis vor ein paar tage wo ich das letzte mal nachgesehen habe immer noch mit geworben obwohl funcom seit mindestens april klar war das sie es nicht schaffen ins spiel zu bringen.

wie bereits geschrieben ist es mir egal.. vielen leuten aber nicht und sie informieren sich auf der seite des spiele herstellers und wenn es da falsch steht kannste nicht sagen bist selbst schuld wenn du das nicht irgendwo mal gelesen hast.. das war mal wieder fehl am platz

wow war nur nen beispiel die wollen zumindest ne 1 vs 1 situation schaffen aber ich finde es für aoc fehl am platz. ich will battlekeepfights wo jeder seine aufgabe hat


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ce habe ich und da steht es druff. hatte mal jemand in nem forum gelesen und ich hab nachgesehen ^^
> 
> ich habe es im vorfeld nicht mitbekommen das dx 10 nicht unterstützt wird und auf der offiziellen aoc-seite wurde bis vor ein paar tage wo ich das letzte mal nachgesehen habe immer noch mit geworben obwohl funcom seit mindestens april klar war das sie es nicht schaffen ins spiel zu bringen.
> 
> ...


Da vermengst Du aber jetzt einiges ... ich hab nicht gesagt selbst Schuld ... ich habe gesagt 

1. das eine eine Menge überzogene Erwartungen gegeben hat ...
2. das das Ausprobieren einer neuen Software (MMO) immer das Rsisko eines Flops beinhaltet (meine kann ich schon nicht  mehr zählen)
3. Das das Nachliefern eine Features nicht ganz unüblich ist

liebe Grüße Sylvia

P.S.: ich möchte auch Battlekeepfights ... ich werd noch warten müssen - falls man bis dahin Funcom nicht kaputtgequatscht hat.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich hab die CE und bin mir eigentlich fast sich, das da weder was von DX10 noch sonst irgendwas von den so oft bemängelten angeblich zugesagten Eigenschaften steht.


Ich hab die Packung hier neben mir liegen. Da steht hinten drauf "Enhanced for DX10". Kann dir auch gern n Foto machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie schon gesagt: Mir ists egal, ob jetzt DX10 oder nicht. Es geht ums Prinzip.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab die Packung hier neben mir liegen. Da steht hinten drauf "Enhanced for DX10". Kann dir auch gern n Foto machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nicht das ich Dir nicht trauen würde ... aber ich guck lieber selbst nach. Mich interessiert es eigentlich eh nicht und ich glaube auch, das es sicherlich für keinen Spieler das entscheidende Kaufmerkmal gewesen ist. Eigentlich ist es doch eher so, das es das einzige ist ... was man denen eigentlich tatsächlich vorwerfen kann. Außerdem steht JEDER Firma eine Nachbesserung zu ... Wenn Du mal selbst versucht hast, ein Geschäft zu wandeln oder (falls Du selbstständig bist)  versucht worden ist eins Deiner Geschäfte zu wandeln, dann wüßtest du es. Wenn man es für Betrug hält, dann gibt es außerdem auch noch die Möglichkeit eine Wandlung anzustreben. Dann versucht das doch einfach ... und schau mal wie weit Du kommst. Jedenfalls sollte man mit dem Wort Betrug schon vorsichtig umgehen, weil es Vorsatz und Arglist voraussetzt.

liebe Gruße Sylvia


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> [...] weil es Vorsatz und Arglist voraussetzt.


Ja - und da sind wir wieder beim Punkt, warum sich soviele über FC aufregen. FC hat "vorsätzlich" AoC in dem Zustand released, obwohl sie wußten, welche Probleme das Spiel hatte und in welchem Zustand es war. Und das ist arglistig. Denn niemand - außer wirtschaftliche Gründe - hat sie dazu gezwungen.

Und wenn wir ehrlich sind: Es geht doch nur noch um FC. Mit AoC hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja - und da sind wir wieder beim Punkt, warum sich soviele über FC aufregen. FC hat "vorsätzlich" AoC in dem Zustand released, obwohl sie wußten, welche Probleme das Spiel hatte und in welchem Zustand es war. Und das ist arglistig. Denn niemand - außer wirtschaftliche Gründe - hat sie dazu gezwungen.
> 
> Und wenn wir ehrlich sind: Es geht doch nur noch um FC. Mit AoC hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun.


Mir nicht - funcom ist mir komplett egal - obwohl ich die Idee schon nett finde, das außer den Amis auch mal jemand ein ordentliches Spiel auf den Markt bringt. Mir geht es um AOC - ich möchte das Spiel weiterspielen - auch mit genügend Leuten auf dem Server - zur Not auch unter SOE oder Micro.soft oder Gaz.prom oder wem auch immer. Und diese Unmengen an threads schrecken potentielle Kunden ab ...Also passen sie mir nicht und ich schreibe dagegen, weil ich, wie Du sicher verstehen kannst, MEIN Spiel erhalten sehen möchte. Also handeln die Spectrumizer, Tiegars, Lutsch3r, Asenerbe etc. gegen meine ureigensten Interessen. Ist nichts persönliches ....

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> FC hat "vorsätzlich" AoC in dem Zustand released, obwohl sie wußten, welche Probleme das Spiel hatte und in welchem Zustand es war. Und das ist arglistig. Denn niemand - außer wirtschaftliche Gründe - hat sie dazu gezwungen.


Das ist eine Behauptung, die Du nicht belegen kannst ... das ist eben das Problem ... ihr BEHAUPTET nur, das sie wußten in welchem Zustand es war. (Abgesehen davon, war ich eigentlich immer ganz zufrieden - trotz diverser Fehler fand ich es immer noch besser als dieses total langweilige Schneesturm-MMO, oder dieses HdRO - ohne Spannung, oder diese totale Katastrophe DAOC - oder dieses komplett instanzierte Guildwars mit dem - oder dieses alberne Tabula Rasa, wo schon die Animationen einen Lachreiz auslösen, oder Vanguard nur ein schlechter Witz, oder oder .....). WAR werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren, damit ich mehr PvP hab solange es in AOC noch nicht ganz rund läuft. Mal schauen - vielleicht reiht sich WAR auch in die Reihe meiner Flops ein ....


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Mir nicht - funcom ist mir komplett egal - obwohl ich die Idee schon nett finde, das außer den Amis auch mal jemand ein ordentliches Spiel auf den Markt bringt. Mir geht es um AOC - ich möchte das Spiel weiterspielen - auch mit genügend Leuten auf dem Server - zur Not auch unter SOE oder Micro.soft oder Gaz.prom oder wem auch immer. Und diese Unmengen an threads schrecken potentielle Kunden ab ...Also passen sie mir nicht und ich schreibe dagegen, weil ich, wie Du sicher verstehen kannst, MEIN Spiel erhalten sehen möchte. Also handeln die Spectrumizer, Tiegars, Lutsch3r, Asenerbe etc. gegen meine ureigensten Interessen. Ist nichts persönliches ....
> 
> Gruß Sylvia


Du wirfst da ein wenig was durcheinander. FUNCOMS verhalten ist es, das die Kunden im endeffekt abschreckt. Die Leute die hier negativ posten haben dazu ein genausogrosses recht, wie du. Mit dem Unterschied, das ihnen das Recht dazu im offiziellen Forum schon mit auslaufen des Abos genommen wurde.

Du argumentierst so: Stell dir vor, in Land X werden Leute auf der Strasse erschossen. Aber trotzdem will der Tourismusmanager das weiter besucher kommen. Also verschweigt er, was dort alles passiert und zensiert auch die interne Presse. In einem Flyer der an Reisebüros verteilt wird steht drin: Hier ist alles sicher! Kommt her!
Wenn jetzt also Leute vor den Reisebüros protestieren das dort Leute erschossen werden, WER ODER WAS ist dann im Endeffekt Schuld das keiner mehr hin will? Die Demonstranten, oder die Tatsache das dort Leute erschossen werden? Laut deiner Argumentation sinds die Demonstranten.
Das IST sehr drastisch dargestellt, aber absichtlich, um den Fehler in deiner Logik klarzumachen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> ... ihr BEHAUPTET nur, das sie wußten in welchem Zustand es war.



Sag mal, meinst du diese Aussage ernst? Natürlich wußte FC in welchem Zustand das Game war, sie haben es schließlich programmiert/entwickelt...oder willst du mir weiß machen daß der Hersteller selbst nicht wußte in wlechem Zustand sich SEIN Spiel befindet das er auf den Markt wirft?


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Du wirfst da ein wenig was durcheinander. FUNCOMS verhalten ist es, das die Kunden im endeffekt abschreckt. Die Leute die hier negativ posten haben dazu ein genausogrosses recht, wie du. Mit dem Unterschied, das ihnen das Recht dazu im offiziellen Forum schon mit auslaufen des Abos genommen wurde.
> 
> Du argumentierst so: Stell dir vor, in Land X werden Leute auf der Strasse erschossen. Aber trotzdem will der Tourismusmanager das weiter besucher kommen. Also verschweigt er, was dort alles passiert und zensiert auch die interne Presse. In einem Flyer der an Reisebüros verteilt wird steht drin: Hier ist alles sicher! Kommt her!
> Wenn jetzt also Leute vor den Reisebüros protestieren das dort Leute erschossen werden, WER ODER WAS ist dann im Endeffekt Schuld das keiner mehr hin will? Die Demonstranten, oder die Tatsache das dort Leute erschossen werden? Laut deiner Argumentation sinds die Demonstranten.
> Das IST sehr drastisch dargestellt, aber absichtlich, um den Fehler in deiner Logik klarzumachen.


Was Du da beschreibst, ist schlicht Fakt ... klar werden Leute nach Ägyten gelockt, klar werden Leute nach Saudi-Arabien gelockt - klar gibt es Geschäfte und Tourismus nach China - unsere Poilitiker machen sogar schönes Wetter mit diesen fragwürdigen Nationen. Oder hast Du in einem Reisprospekt schon mal gelesen "Achtung : Hier können Sie zum Tode verurteilt werde, wenn Sie mit einer Muslimin schlafen" bzw. "Es besteht die Möglichkeit, das Sie von einem Selbstmordattentäter ermordet werden" bzw. "Es besteht die geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, das Sie entführt werden oder Ihr Hotel in Luft gesprengt wird" ??? Na .... hast Du ????

 Aber abgesehen davon hab ich im Gegensatz zu Dir ein echtes Interesse an meinem Geschreibsel ... während Deine Motivation nur das Stören / Zerstören ist. Unter anderem eben auch das Zerstören meines Spielvergnügens -- während Du nichts Positives durch Deine Haltung erreichen kannst, außer eventuell billige Rachegfühle zu befriedigen.

Ich finde, das kann man sich doch vielleicht sparen ... Ihr nützt damit niemandem aber schadet vielen ... ich würde hier nicht schreiben, wenn es nicht so viele negative Posts gäbe - das kannst Du glaub ich schon an meinem Eintrittsdatum sehen.


Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Was Du da beschreibst, ist schlicht Fakt ... klar werden Leute nach Ägyten gelockt, klar werden Leute nach Saudi-Arabien gelockt - klar gibt es Geschäfte und Tourismus nach China - unsere Poilitiker machen sogar schönes Wetter mit diesen fragwürdigen Nationen. Oder hast Du in einem Reisprospekt schon mal gelesen "Achtung : Hier können Sie zum Tode verurteilt werde, wenn Sie mit einer Muslimin schlafen" bzw. "Es besteht die Möglichkeit, das Sie von einem Selbstmordattentäter ermordet werden" bzw. "Es besteht die geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, das Sie entführt werden oder Ihr Hotel in Luft gesprengt wird" ??? Na .... hast Du ????
> 
> Aber abgesehen davon hab ich im Gegensatz zu Dir ein echtes Interesse an meinem Geschreibsel ... während Deine Motivation nur das Stören / Zerstören ist. Unter anderem eben auch das Zerstören meines Spielvergnügens -- während Du nichts Positives durch Deine Haltung erreichen kannst, außer eventuell billige Rachegfühle zu befriedigen.
> 
> ...



Bist du heute irgendwie nicht ganz wach? Lies dir bitte mal alle meine Posts durch die mit AOC zu tun haben in den letzten 4 Tagen. Wo Störe und Zerstöre ich denn da irgendwas oder irgendwen? Ich glaube eher DU bist diejenige die sich nicht so ganz an fakten hält (Funcom wusste bei release nicht in welchem Zustand das Spiel ist). Gehts noch? Woher willst DU meine motivation kennen? Also mal ehrlich, so langsam solltest du ein bischen auf die Bremse treten, Herzchen. Du vergallopierst dich, und zwar ganz böse.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Sag mal, meinst du diese Aussage ernst? Natürlich wußte FC in welchem Zustand das Game war, sie haben es schließlich programmiert/entwickelt...oder willst du mir weiß machen daß der Hersteller selbst nicht wußte in wlechem Zustand sich SEIN Spiel befindet das er auf den Markt wirft?


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das man ein komplexes System am Ende nicht mehr komplett im Überblick hat, das weiß ich als Softwareentwicklerin genau, ist gegeben. Je komplexer eine Materie ist, desto schwieriger ist der Überblick. Nimmst du hinten ein Problem weg, kann es Dir passieren, das an anderer Stelle ein Stück rausbricht. Oder glaubst Du auch, Schneesturm hätte am Anfang alle seine Fehler gewußt (da waren auch reichlich) oder all die anderen Games, von denen nicht eines fehlerfrei auf den Markt gekommen ist, außer vielleicht Guildwars, aber das ist eher ein Mehrspieler-Spiel und kein MMO. Wenn man noch weiter geht ... Microstoff Windows ist seid 1995 in der Entwicklung und hat teilweise immer noch die gleichen bugs oder aber zahlreiche Neue. Dasselbe bei Word, Excel, VBNet, C++ - kannst jedes Produkt der Welt nehmen und die selben Sprüche machen. Wenn Du nicht ernsthaft vorhast, die alle als Betrüger zu bezeichnen, würde ich Deinen Post als bloße Polemik bezeichnen.

liebe Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Klehriker (24. Oktober 2008)

Also irgendwas läuft hier verkehrt.

Klar wusste Funcom um den Zustand von Aoc.
Auch wenn vielleicht nicht den OOM-Bug, da dieser von den vielen unterschiedlichen Systemen kam und dadurch schwer erkennbar war. Ich z.B. hatte ihn ja nie.

Aber mal was anderes:

NEUE Spieler haben doch nichts davon, wenn man ihnen den Anfangszustand von AoC beschreibt, dieser ist ja nicht mehr vorhanden und in diesem Zustand spielbar. Auch der Hype ist vorbei und hat auf den aktuellen Spielestatus keinen Einfluss mehr, sollte man meinen...

Wie wäre es, wenn man sich nur über den aktuellen und kommenden(soweit ersichtlich) Zustand AoCs (und nicht Funcoms) "unterhält".
Wenn dies normal geschehen könnte, DANN könnten sich die nicht-AoC-Spieler ein Bild davon machen, anders ist es nichts weiter als stänkern.

Klar ist es wichtig, das die Powergamer wissen, dass sie hier nicht Jahre gefesselt werden, sonder vielleicht nur 1-3Monate (ob diese nun befriedigend für sie sind oder nicht, ist dann wieder Geschmackssache), aber für Casual-Gamer (ich denke und hoffe doch mal die Mehrzahl der Spieler), Leute die nicht so viel spielen können haben sehr lange Spass am Spiel, nicht zuletzt wenn man sich auf RP einlassen kann. Wieso muss man diesen Leuten dieses Spiel madig machen?


----------



## Sylvvia (24. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Bist du heute irgendwie nicht ganz wach? Lies dir bitte mal alle meine Posts durch die mit AOC zu tun haben in den letzten 4 Tagen. Wo Störe und Zerstöre ich denn da irgendwas oder irgendwen? Ich glaube eher DU bist diejenige die sich nicht so ganz an fakten hält (Funcom wusste bei release nicht in welchem Zustand das Spiel ist). Gehts noch? Woher willst DU meine motivation kennen? Also mal ehrlich, so langsam solltest du ein bischen auf die Bremse treten, Herzchen. Du vergallopierst dich, und zwar ganz böse.


Herzchen - hab ich was verpaßt ?????  Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, das ich Dein Herzchen bin ... das ist ziemlich abschätzig, ja sogar diskrimierend.


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Klehriker schrieb:


> Also irgendwas läuft hier verkehrt.
> 
> Klar wusste Funcom um den Zustand von Aoc.
> Auch wenn vielleicht nicht den OOM-Bug, da dieser von den vielen unterschiedlichen Systemen kam und dadurch schwer erkennbar war. Ich z.B. hatte ihn ja nie.
> ...




Ich würde mich freuen hier tatsächlich mal einen faktischen Bericht darüber zu erhalten welchen Status das Spiel grade hat. Aber wenn ich in einem thread schon zu anfang lese 'AOC ist toll, weil....' und dann im text nur steht 'ichs toll finde, kann eigentlich nicht sagen warum.' dann nehm ich den thread und schreib da rein warum ICH finde das es NICHT toll ist.

Es gibt da diesen thread:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=71001

den hab ich gelesen, und fand die Ausführungen interessant. Da hat jemand detailliert Bericht abgegeben was so läuft und warums gefällt. Konnte ich mich hineinversetzen. Fein.

Aber threads die SO anfangen 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t=0&start=0

sind dann pure publicity, und da kommt dann schonmal der Verdacht auf das da jemand von Waldgeist bezahlt wird, Werbung zu machen.


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Herzchen - hab ich was verpaßt ?????  Ich glaube irgendwie nicht, das ich Dein Herzchen bin ... das ist ziemlich abschätzig, ja sogar diskrimierend.


Kein Bezug auf meinen thread. WO und WANN habe ich dein Spielvergnügen angegriffen und zerstört? Woher kennst du meine motivation? Antworten dafür? Ich vermute mittlerweile sehr stark das du nur ein Troll bist der die Stimmung hier nutzen will um sich an Flamewars aufzugeilen. Deine Liebe zu AOC nehm ich dir nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (24. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das man ein komplexes System am Ende nicht mehr komplett im Überblick hat, das weiß ich als Softwareentwicklerin genau, ist gegeben. Je komplexer eine Materie ist, desto schwieriger ist der Überblick. Nimmst du hinten ein Problem weg, kann es Dir passieren, das an anderer Stelle ein Stück rausbricht. Oder glaubst Du auch, Schneesturm hätte am Anfang alle seine Fehler gewußt (da waren auch reichlich) oder all die anderen Games, von denen nicht eines fehlerfrei auf den Markt gekommen ist, außer vielleicht Guildwars, aber das ist eher ein Mehrspieler-Spiel und kein MMO. Wenn man noch weiter geht ... Microstoff Windows ist seid 1995 in der Entwicklung und hat teilweise immer noch die gleichen bugs oder aber zahlreiche Neue. Dasselbe bei Word, Excel, VBNet, C++ - kannst jedes Produkt der Welt nehmen und die selben Sprüche machen. Wenn Du nicht ernsthaft vorhast, die alle als Betrüger zu bezeichnen, würde ich Deinen Post als bloße Polemik bezeichnen.



Aha, fragt sich nur wessen Posts jetzt gerade in Polemik ausarten...

Eines vielleicht noch, ich hab auch Software entwickelt, und ja man kann bei einem komplexen Projekt Bugs, die sich dann im Detail wieder finden, übersehen. Aber man kann keine Bugs übersehen welche die Haupfunktionen von einem Projekt einschränken, Funktionen die man schlichtweg nicht übersehen kann das sie verbuggt sind. Und schon gar nicht kann man Features übersehen, welche angeblich drin sein sollen, aber es schlicht und einfach nicht sind. Genau deswegen hinken alle deine vergleiche mit anderen Firmen/Produkten die du da oben aufgezählt hast. Sicher hatten die auch alle Bugs, aber sie enthielten die Dinge die laut Hersteller drin sein sollten. Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.

Da du ja schon gesagt hast, das du nur schreibst um DEIN Spiel "schönzureden" und damit offensichtlich keine Lust hast vernünftig zu diskutieren, da du von verneherein ausschließt eine andere sichtweise als deine zu akzeptieren macht es auch keinen Sinn die Unterhaltung mit dir fortzusetzen.

Langsam kommt mir auch der Gedanke mit dem Promoaccount...


----------



## Yaglan (24. Oktober 2008)

Wegen der verpackung ähm Also auf der CE steht nichts. und für die wegen der Geschnittenen Version steht auf der Deutschen verpackung hinten drauf es wird Blud fliesen.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wegen der verpackung ähm Also auf der CE steht nichts.


Sorry, aber ich finde du wirst immer mehr zum Vollhonk, was das AoC-Thema angeht.

Auf der CE steht also nichts? Also haben die, die gesagt haben, sie haben die CE und es steht hinten drauf, gelogen?

Das grüne, links unten in der Ecke, unter dem "www.ageofconan.com"-Schriftzug: "Enhanced for [DirectX 10] [multi-core]" -> http://www.indygaming.com/images/AoCCEUnopenedBack.jpg Frag mich, was du für 'ne CE hast.

Edith hat noch eins gefunden: http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=29 -> http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x81/Shievo/DSCN1089.jpg


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde du wirst immer mehr zum Vollhonk, was das AoC-Thema angeht.
> 
> Auf der CE steht also nichts? Also haben die, die gesagt haben, sie haben die CE und es steht hinten drauf, gelogen?
> 
> ...


Immer ruhig, immer ruhig. Eventuell hat ers nicht gesehen oder es gibt unterschiedliche Versionen. Das macht ihn nicht zum Vollhonk. Lieb sein, sonst gibts nix zu Weihnachten.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja, höchstwahrscheinlich hat er es nicht gesehen. Dennoch könnte man in dem Falle ja auch erstmal Tante Google befragen, ob sie Leute mit CE kennt, wo das draufsteht.
Aber nein: Ich habs nicht drauf. Also stehts nicht drauf. Egal was ihr behauptet.


----------



## xdave78 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ab wievielen Posts darf man denn hier eigentlich einfach so Leute beleidigen?
BTW. seid ihrs nicht langsam müde immer seitenweise die selben Sachen zu tippen? Also mir ists inzwischen fad geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich will Euch allen wirklich nicht den Spass verderben.

LG Dave


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ab wievielen Posts darf man denn hier eigentlich einfach so Leute beleidigen?
> BTW. seid ihrs nicht langsam müde immer seitenweise die selben Sachen zu tippen? Also mir ists inzwischen fad geworden
> 
> 
> ...


Wen meinst du?


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Bestimmt mich wegen dem "Vollhonk". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das ist keine wirkliche Beleidigung, eher mehr 'n Klapps auf den Hinterkopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder weißt du, was ein "Honk" per Definition ist - ohne jetzt zu googeln - damit du's als Beleidigung wahrnimmst?


----------



## Yaglan (24. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bestimmt mich wegen dem "Vollhonk".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ach um die CE Box war noch was Drum Ähm ja doch da steht tatsächlich was. Ok mein Fehler. Da steht sogar da wird Blut Fliessen *g* Und dennoch kann ich Kopfe Rollen lassen hehe.


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Ach um die CE Box war noch was Drum Ähm ja doch da steht tatsächlich was. Ok mein Fehler. Da steht sogar da wird Blut Fliessen *g* Und dennoch kann ich Kopfe Rollen lassen hehe.


Ehrt dich das dus zugibst. Ich kenn da einige hier die hätten das jetzt für sich behalten.


----------



## xdave78 (24. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ehrt dich das dus zugibst. Ich kenn da einige hier die hätten das jetzt für sich behalten.


Ja und? Es fliesst doch auch Blut...lediglich 5 von 50 Fatalities sind geändert worden. So WHAT?


----------



## Thorad (24. Oktober 2008)

Eins noch, solltest du vorhaben auf einen PVP-Server zugehen, warte den 2. Teil des PvP-Patches unbedingt ab. Derzeit wird an allen Ecken so derbst gegankt, dass das fast unter Nötigung und Mobbing fällt. Und es gibt schon genug Zartbesaitete die in den Channels rumheulen weil sie wieder von X gegankt werden. Ein dickes Fell solltest du sowieso mitbringen wenn du auf die reinen PVP-Server kommst. Habe bisher noch nie eine so harte aber irgendwie charmante Community kennenglernt.


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja und? Es fliesst doch auch Blut...lediglich 5 von 50 Fatalities sind geändert worden. So WHAT?


es ging hierbei hauptsächlich darum das er den sticker auf dem stand 'directx10' nicht gesehen hat. den hat er aber dann gefunden. und ich hab ihm gesagt das es ihn ehrt das er das zugibt. das blut war in dem fall nur nebensächlich.


----------



## Yaglan (24. Oktober 2008)

Von AoC die CE ist ein Großes Buch. Und da herum ist ein Papp Bild was in der CE ist. Und da ich es immer unter der Verpackung hatte als es ab war konnte ich es einfach nicht sehen wo ich auf der Verpackung geguckt habe.


----------



## xdave78 (24. Oktober 2008)

Axo..naja das stimmt auf jeden Fall mitm DX10.
Soweit ich das aber mal einschätzen darf ist es 100% wahr dass es fehlt...viele interessiert DX10 aber her weniger - die solln erstmal den Content reinpatchen.
DX10 ist zwar ganz nett...aber nach 10Minuten hat man sich dann auch schon sattgefrut und schaltet ggf. die Details wieder runter um durchweg angenehme fps zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja letztendlich interessierts MICh nicht sehr da ich aufm Lappi mit ner GF8600mGT spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

Fein. Vielleicht kriegen wirs hier irgendwann hin das aoc fans und gegner gemässigt miteinander reden. macht weit mehr sinn und ist auch für mein allgemeines harmonie-bedürfnis deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Von AoC die CE ist ein Großes Buch. Und da herum ist ein Papp Bild was in der CE ist. Und da ich es immer unter der Verpackung hatte als es ab war konnte ich es einfach nicht sehen wo ich auf der Verpackung geguckt habe.


Hrhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thorad schrieb:


> Eins noch, solltest du vorhaben auf einen PVP-Server zugehen, warte den 2. Teil des PvP-Patches unbedingt ab. Derzeit wird an allen Ecken so derbst gegankt, dass das fast unter Nötigung und Mobbing fällt.


Wenigstens kannste dir den Friedhof aussuchen, wo du wiedergeboren werden willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frängisch (24. Oktober 2008)

Hey irgendwie liest man in den News garnichts mehr von AoC. Was ist da los ? Wollt eigentlich mal wieder reinschauen hätte schon Lust, aber dann mit PVP 2.0 und Direct X 10.


----------



## Lanatir (24. Oktober 2008)

frängisch schrieb:


> Hey irgendwie liest man in den News garnichts mehr von AoC. Was ist da los ? Wollt eigentlich mal wieder reinschauen hätte schon Lust, aber dann mit PVP 2.0 und Direct X 10.


Dx10 ist in entwicklung, aber ohne releaseankündigung.

PVP 2.0 soll wohl der komplette pvp patch sein, und nach dem was ich gelesen habe ist der in den letzten zügen der tests auf dem testrealm und wird bald eingefügt.
Die AOC cracks können mich gerne berichtigen wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## frängisch (24. Oktober 2008)

ja und ist hier auch jemand auf dem testrealm und kann mir sagen was der 2. teil des pvp patches  beinhaltet `?  und was ist eigentlich mit diesen türmen und festungen die in der landschaft verteilt rumstehen,niemanden gehören und von gruppen oder gilden besetzt werden können gibts die mittlerweile ? weil davon hab ich 100 prozent gelesen, glaube im gamestar test.                    -entschuldigt mich für das kleinschreiben -tastatur<-defekt-


----------



## Mittelstandskind (24. Oktober 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wie das mit T3 Ausieht in AoC weiss ich nicht. Aber T2 wurde noch von niemanden Sauber gemacht aufjedenfall nicht von einer Deutschen Gilde.



Falsch,T3 wurde auf dem TL von einer deutschen Gilde getestet.

Und T2 KANN man noch nicht clearen weil der mittlere Flügel nach wie vor geschlossen ist,6 Monate nach Release.


----------



## Sylvvia (25. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Kein Bezug auf meinen thread. WO und WANN habe ich dein Spielvergnügen angegriffen und zerstört? Woher kennst du meine motivation? Antworten dafür? Ich vermute mittlerweile sehr stark das du nur ein Troll bist der die Stimmung hier nutzen will um sich an Flamewars aufzugeilen. Deine Liebe zu AOC nehm ich dir nicht mehr ab.


Hallo Lanatir,

leider konnte ich gestern nicht mehr antworten. Nun ja - Du bist ziemlich empfindlich für jemand, der gut austeilt. Ich denke Du weisst genau, was ich meine und ich glaube auch nicht, das ich damit falsch liege. Also dann mal noch mal, falls meine Ausführungen nicht verständlich waren:

1. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Usern die hunderte von negativen Posts in das AOC - Portal setzen ohne erwarten zu können, das es irgendeinen positiven Effekt für sie selbst hat. Damit liegt der Verdacht ziemlich nah, das dies ausschließlich dem Zweck dient, Funcom -->> damit AOC -->> damit allen AOC-Spielern zu schaden - weil so viel negative Werbung natürlich auch immer Schaden anrichtet. Ich denke, das kann man Fakt nennen - außer man legt mal eine plausible andere Motivation dar.
2. Ich bin doch kein Forentroll, nur weil ich versuche dieser negativen Werbung entgegenzusteuern ... 
3. Die Flamewars scheinen zu existieren, aber warum denn wohl ... geh mal an den Anfang dieses threads und lies Dir durch worum es ging - und dann sag mir bitte, wer die Flamewars eröffnet hat, mit einem Post der mit dem Thema NULL zu tun hatte.
4. Du benutzt die altbekannten Stilmittel der persönlichen Verunglimpfung ... ("Schätzchen, Forentroll, an Flamewars aufgeilen") - das schätze mal besser selbst ein.

Grüße Sylvia


----------



## Yaglan (25. Oktober 2008)

Hm da fällt mir ein Worum ging es hier nochmal in den Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dass habe ich auch vergessen....


----------



## Lanatir (25. Oktober 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hallo Lanatir,
> 
> leider konnte ich gestern nicht mehr antworten. Nun ja - Du bist ziemlich empfindlich für jemand, der gut austeilt. Ich denke Du weisst genau, was ich meine und ich glaube auch nicht, das ich damit falsch liege. Also dann mal noch mal, falls meine Ausführungen nicht verständlich waren:
> 
> ...


Das beantwortet aber immer noch nicht, wann und wo ich dein Spielvergnügen angegriffen oder sabotiert habe. Auch kannst du mir immer noch nicht darlegen woher du glaubst meine Motivation zu kennen. Ich kann dich nur NOCHMAL darum bitten, meine Postings der letzten Tage zu lesen. Wenn du danach immer noch glaubst das ICH dich irgendwie angegriffen habe, dann weiss ich auch nicht.

Auch habe ich mir diesen thread nochmal von Anfang bis zum Ende durchgelesen. Getrollt haben darin EINIGE, von beiden Fraktionen, unter anderem auch du (Dein erster Beitrag hier war : 'Wenn du von WAR kommst kennste dich ja mit Bugs aus', was absolut NULL Bezug zum Thema hatte und reines trolling darstellt).

Und nochmal: Die negative Publicity hat Funcom und nur Funcom zu verantworten. Die meisten die kritisieren tun das von ihrem Standpunkt aus, der zwar meist von einem Standpunkt ausgeht der ein paar Wochen/Monate her ist, aber wenn man die offiziellen Foren LIEST (was ich täglich tue), dann sind selbst von denen die noch spielen der grösste Teil mit vielen Dingen nicht zufrieden. Gut, das ist in fast jedem MMO-Forum so. Trotzdem hat Funcom bisher nur einen Teil der Baustellen beseitigt, und dabei bestimmt nicht den grössten. AOC mag ein Spiel mit Potential sein, jaja, bestreitet keiner. Aber es ist weit davon entfernt, den (plural) Branchenführern von der Qualität her Konkurrenz bieten zu können weil einfach noch zu viel fehlt.

Alles in allem aber HOFFE ich das AOC überlebt, eben weils einige erfrischende Änderungen hat. Allerdings glaube ich nicht daran das FUNCOM überlebt. (der Kurs der Aktie ist allein gestern bereits wieder um 6,02% gefallen, und das geht fast täglich so.

Ausserdem hab ich nicht Schätzchen gesagt, sondern Herzchen, Schätzchen.


----------



## LoserOwner (25. Oktober 2008)

Lanatir schrieb:


> ...
> was absolut NULL Bezug zum Thema hatte und reines trolling darstellt).
> ...



Lanatir die meisten Deiner Posts, sowie Dein letzter in diesem Thread auch,  haben ebenfalls NULL Bezug zum Thema.

Hör doch bitte mit dem Trolling auf, danke.


----------



## Lanatir (25. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Lanatir die meisten Deiner Posts, sowie Dein letzter in diesem Thread auch,  haben ebenfalls NULL Bezug zum Thema.
> 
> Hör doch bitte mit dem Trolling auf, danke.


Ok, dann nenn mir bitte 3 posts die ich in den letzten 7 tagen gemacht habe, die nichts mit dem im thread gehenden Thema zu tun haben. Ich weiss nicht was dein Problem mit mir ist, aber langsam beginnst du echt zu nerven. Such dir ein anderes Opfer, sonst wirst du irgendwann auch eins (ein Trollopfer)

Und wenn ich denn tatsächlich nur trollen würde frag ich mich doch warum im gegensatz zu vielen andern meine posts von mods uneditiert stehen bleiben, ich keine verwarnungen bekomme und auch nicht gebannt werde. Und ich bin mir sicher das ich schon das eine oder andere mal reported wurde. Bestimmt auch von dir.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Lanatir die meisten Deiner Posts, sowie Dein letzter in diesem Thread auch,  haben ebenfalls NULL Bezug zum Thema.
> 
> Hör doch bitte mit dem Trolling auf, danke.


Das sagt der richtige.


----------



## Tiegars (25. Oktober 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Lanatir die meisten Deiner Posts, sowie Dein letzter in diesem Thread auch,  haben ebenfalls NULL Bezug zum Thema.
> 
> Hör doch bitte mit dem Trolling auf, danke.



Uff wer ohne Fehler ist der werfe den ersten stein^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Lanatir (25. Oktober 2008)

Um die Wogen ein wenig zu glätten und zum Nachdenken anzuregen, einfach mal das hier. Lesen und drüber nachdenken was hier manchmal passiert.

Das erste Gesetz der Philosophie:

Für jeden Philosophen der eine These aufstellt gibt es immer einen Philosophen der garantiert das Gegenteil behauptet.

Das zweite Gesetz der Philosophie:

Beide haben garantiert Unrecht.


----------



## SirDarwinKillalot (28. Oktober 2008)

Hat sich die Performance bemerkbar verbesssert in den letzten 2 bis 3 Monaten? 

Wenn das der Fall wäre würde ich mir stark überlegen nochmal anzufangen!

Bitte um eine Antwort! 

Lg

Lil'Crip


----------



## xdave78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Der 2te Teil des Patches kommt Morgen. Patchnotes sind noch nicht raus. Die Performance und vor allem die Client stabilität ist besser geworden.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Oktober 2008)

SirDarwinKillalot schrieb:


> Hat sich die Performance bemerkbar verbesssert in den letzten 2 bis 3 Monaten?
> 
> Wenn das der Fall wäre würde ich mir stark überlegen nochmal anzufangen!
> 
> ...



wenn es dir nur um die stabilität geht ein klares ja.
falls dir noch andere sachen wichtig sind frage jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDarwinKillalot (29. Oktober 2008)

Nein es geht mehr darum ob das Spiel flüssig läuft. 

Ich habe einen Quad Core 2.66 GHz mit 4 GB RAM und einer GeForce 8600 GT und es hat trotzdem die ganze Zeit gelagt! Egal mit welcher Grafikeinstellung!


----------



## nefer (30. Oktober 2008)

SirDarwinKillalot schrieb:


> Nein es geht mehr darum ob das Spiel flüssig läuft.
> 
> Ich habe einen Quad Core 2.66 GHz mit 4 GB RAM und einer GeForce 8600 GT und es hat trotzdem die ganze Zeit gelagt! Egal mit welcher Grafikeinstellung!



wenn es fc nach jahren nicht geschafft hat, wieso sollten sie es jetz in so kurzer zeit schaffen?

fc hat nicht nur schwere technische fehler gemacht, sondern auch einige design- und management schnitzer. 

ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass keines der heutigen systeme keepschlachten in angemessener performance darstellen kann. das war ein fataler fehler von fc nicht frühzeitig die leistung ihrer grafikengine unter realen umständen zu testen. ka ob die überhaupt tests gemacht haben bzw. ob da auch nur annähernd normale systeme zum einsatz kamen.


----------



## Gromthar (4. November 2008)

And now something completely different:

Lohnt es nun sich AoC zuzulegen - ist derzeit recht günstig zu erwerben - oder meint ihr eher man solle (noch?) die Finger davon lassen? Ach ja, und PvP oder PvE Server (RP natürlich)?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (4. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> And now something completely different:
> 
> Lohnt es nun sich AoC zuzulegen - ist derzeit recht günstig zu erwerben - oder meint ihr eher man solle (noch?) die Finger davon lassen? Ach ja, und PvP oder PvE Server (RP natürlich)?
> 
> ...




Imo ist jetzt eigentlich ein guter Zeitpunkt mal reinzuschaun. PvP System ist implementiert. Die meisten Bugs sind weg und auch der Client läuft stabil. Hängt natürlich auch vom System ab. Ich kann nur von meinem Sys sprechen. Des Weiteren kommt ja in Bälde ein neues Gebiet hinzu - ich schätze wenn man NORMAL Levelt und nicht grad in einer Woche auf 80 ist hat man gut zu tun. Für RP kommt nur Asgard RP PVP in Frage - aber auch auf PVE Mitra sind voele RPler.
Das Einzige was im Moment nicht funzt ist die DX10 Grafik. auch wenn hier viele aufgrund ihres Halbwissens und vom Hörensagen was anderes Glauben machen wollen.



SirDarwinKillalot schrieb:


> Nein es geht mehr darum ob das Spiel flüssig läuft.
> 
> Ich habe einen Quad Core 2.66 GHz mit 4 GB RAM und einer GeForce 8600 GT und es hat trotzdem die ganze Zeit gelagt! Egal mit welcher Grafikeinstellung!


KA wann Du gespielt hat aber ich hab ein wesentlich schwächeres System und spiele auf Mittel-High und mit Shader 2.x. Die Schatten hab ich auf Charaktere beschränkt und das Bloom ist aus. Mal davon ausgehend dass ne 8600GT zeimlich Low-End ist (nicht falsch verstehen ich hab die auch in meinem Lappi mit dem ich spiel).
IdR habe ich abeim alleine rummrennen so um die 40-60fps, in Städten so um die 30 und im Gruppenspiel schalt ich auf Shader 2.0 da ich sonst bei den ganzen Zaubereffekten auch schonmal auf <15 absacken kann. Wenn es bei Dir in KEINER Einstellung flüssig läuft liegt es irgendwo im System begraben. 

LG


----------



## ogum (4. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> And now something completely different:
> 
> Lohnt es nun sich AoC zuzulegen - ist derzeit recht günstig zu erwerben - oder meint ihr eher man solle (noch?) die Finger davon lassen? Ach ja, und PvP oder PvE Server (RP natürlich)?
> 
> ...




Also ich denke es lohnt sich, wenn du einen guten Rechner hast. Mein PC ist 2 Jahre alt und ich kann mit den Grafikeinstellungen auf high spielen(8800gtx).
Ich denke das ist mit die schönste Fantasiewelt die ich in dem Genre kenne und die Welt wirkt sehr "real".

Für 30€ denke ich, kannst du da nichts falsch machen, denn dafür wird dir wirklich viel geboten.
 Ich spiele jetzt so 2 1/2 Monate, mein 1. Char ist 80 und es hat bisher spass gemacht.
Jenseits des max lvls hängt es natürlich von deiner Spielweise ab, die Raids sollen noch nicht ganz Bugfrei sein.
PvP kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da habe ich jetzt einen neuen Char auf einem PVP Server angefangen.
Bugs sind mir bisher kaum begegnet, das einzige sind die Lags. Da steigt der ping ab und an mal kurz auf 5sekunden, dann gehts aber wieder normal weiter.


----------



## Tiegars (5. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> And now something completely different:
> 
> Lohnt es nun sich AoC zuzulegen - ist derzeit recht günstig zu erwerben - oder meint ihr eher man solle (noch?) die Finger davon lassen? Ach ja, und PvP oder PvE Server (RP natürlich)?
> 
> ...


Moin,

lohnen tut es sich auf alle Fälle. Man sollte sich nicht immer auf die Aussagen anderer verlassen. Hier wird viel Bockmist geschrieben. Merke dir immer eins. Von dem Ganzen Bockmist nimm die Mitte, das ist dann etwa die Wahrheit^^ Und glaubs mir ich weiss wovon ich rede (Lebenserfahrung). Kauf dir ein AOC spiele es 30 Tage und mach dir ein Bild davon. Wen es dir gefällt dann bleibst du wen es dir nicht gefällt kloppst es in die Tonne ganz einfach. Der Anfangsteil ist bombastisch mir gefällt Tortage am besten vom Ganzen Spiel. Beachte einfach das du einen guten Rechner hast und ein sauberes Betriebsystem. Tipps dazu findest du genug in den Foren sonst frag ruhig.

Gruss Tiegars


----------

